# BNL - Big Star Helium



## yogi-in-oz (17 November 2005)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... from your chart, with today's price action
confirming the recent double-bottom low, we can
now project price/time targets, as follows:

Low  on 21062005 (winter solstice)  = 44

High on  01092005                         = 73

21062005 =====>>> 01092005     = 73 days

01092005 =====>>> 14112005     = 74 days (Monday) and 44 cents.

3 days lost motion and tested 43 for support on 16112005.

16112005 + 76 days = 31012006 = 73 cents

16112005 + 38 days = 23122005 = 58 cents = 50% retracement of downleg.

-----

Range from 01092005 high - to - 16112005 low = 30 cents

Upside from double-bottom = 73 + 60 (2 x range) = 133.

From 16112005, time target = 76 x 3 = 228 days

16112005 + 228 = 03 July 2006 = 1.33 =   AZZ price POTENTIAL ..... 

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 December 2005)

*Re: AZZ alert ..... astrostuff update ...*



Hi folks,

AZZ ..... turn comes in, with an engulfing low 
and good supporting volume today, so still
shooting for 58 cents by 23122005, as per
post above ..... 


happy days

 yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 December 2005)

*Re: AZZ alert ..... astrostuff  .....*



Hi folks,

AZZ ..... four times these lows have been
tested in the past month, with the most
recent being preceded by a candle pattern
of "three black soldiers", followed by a
weak engulfing low, today.

If we see further buying, with more volume
over the next few days, then the positive
news expected from AZZ around 20122005,
may be enough to see the price rally to
our target of 58 cents, by 23122005 (???)

Technically, AZZ is primed for some news
and the reaction could see a POTENTIALLY
strong rally, quite soon ..... 

happy days

   yogi

P.S. .....holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 December 2005)

*Re: AZZ alert ..... astrostuff  .....*



Hi folks,

AZZ ..... from our chart, a new low was made on 19122005
and confirmed by subsequent price action, making it 
necessary to re-calculate our price/time targets, as follows:

Low on 21062005 (winter solstice) = 44

High on 01092005 = 73

21062005 =====>>> 01092005 = 73 days

01092005 =====>>> 19122005 = 110 days (Monday) and 42.5 cents.

19122005 + 55 days = 10-13022006 = 57.5  cents
= 50% retracement of downleg.


19122005 + 110 days = 07-10042006 = 73 cents
= 100% retracement of downleg.

-----

Range from 01092005 high - to - 19122005 low = 30 cents

Upside target from double-bottom = 73 + 60 (2 x range) = 133.

From 19122005, time target = 76 x 3 = 228 days

19122005 + 228 = 04 August 2006 = 1.33 = AZZ price POTENTIAL 

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 February 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... off its lows now, with good supporting volume.

Still shooting for price targets, at about 55 and 73 cents,
by 11052006 ..... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 March 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... ticking up nicely now, with good 
supporting volume ..... 

Price target still as per post above .....
..... and will be alert for some positive AZZ 
news (finance-related???) over the next 
couple of days ... probably 15032006.

happy days

 yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 April 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... Ellis-4 commences production.

That should instil a little more confidence 
in AZZ management ..... 

..... just a small step, but at least it is in
the right direction, this time !~!

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 May 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... can you believe, that it has been
over 2 1/2 years, since AZZ made its highest
close for 2003, at 1.38 ...???

Since then, AZZ has drifted down to find
support, one dollar lower than that close
in 2003.

Some will remember our AZZ(AYO) analysis, with
the share price at 30 cents, in October 2000
and the subsequent rally to 1.37 by 21112000,
just a month out from the lows.

That rally was triggered on a longer time cycle
for that year ... looking at subsequent, similar
cycles for AZZ, we can see that they also marked
further lows.

For example, in October 2002, with the price
at 39 cents, we posted our analysis and  lucky
enough to get on board, to win good ROI
through the next 9 months ... you can
see that this this range was also $1.oo ...

Soon after, it was on the next major cycle
on 23 October 2003, that the cycle inverted
and instead of a rally, we saw the start of
the subsequent slide, down to recent lows.

----

So where is AZZ, today??

As AZZ has proven to be sensitive to this longer
time cycle and we saw the cycle inversion, at the
2003 highs, we are now looking to the same major
inverted cycle to trigger the next AZZ rally.

Fortunately, 22 May 2006 will see the next major cycle
slot into place and our short-term cycle analysis tells
us, that we should hear some positive news from the AZZ
camp, about Tuesday 23052006 - very timely ... 

----

Our technical analysis also shows the price action
on 19052006 gave us an engulfing low candle pattern,
with increased volume, thus confirming the low, in a
recent retracement, as AZZ lifted off its 2006 lows,
at 37.5 cents on 16022006 ..... see chart attached.

Conservative players will feel better, now that
they have seen confirmation of these lows, with
the completion of one price swing ..... 

Projecting a price target from the 2003-2006
downleg, a 50% retracement would have a target
at 89.5 cents, around 29052007 ... or one year
hence.

Of course, many traders will scalp some profits
in any fast AZZ upmoves, as well.

We should also remember the long-term resistance
and support levels, around 73 and 86 cents, as
AZZ rallies ... 73 cents in particular, has been
very strong resistance for AZZ since January 2004,
with many failed attempts to hold onto a sustained
close above 73 cents.

-----

So, looking ahead, our shorter cycles give us
some key dates for AZZ, on:

22-23052006 ..... significant and positive news???

30052006 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ

06062006 ..... minor ... finances???

08062006 ..... significant and negative news??

12-18062006 ..... flat trading??

16-19062006 ..... 2 cycles - positive move from here??

30063006 ..... negative spotlight on AZZ

03072006 ..... 2 cycles - significant and positive
..... finance news??

03-10072006 ..... strong rally???

26072006 ..... negative cycle ... finances???

01082006 ..... minor and positive

04-07082006 ..... minor

16-17082006 ..... minor and positive news???

21082006 ..... minor and positive - finances???

01092006 ..... significant news???

13092006 ..... minor - finances??

18092006 ..... significant and positive news???

21-22092006 ..... flat trading or pullback???

02102006 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ

05-09102006 ..... significant financial news ... ???

30-31102006 ..... minor & next long cycle = a high ???

More on AZZ, later ..... 
happy trading

yogi 

P.S. ..... holding AZZ


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ... good news comes in a couple of days 
later than expected, but more positive news/moves
expected, next week ..... 

..... see post above for more key dates and AZZ analysis ... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 June 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... technically the past 2 days has made a 
weak double-bottom at 36.5 cents, with 2 major
time cycles coming into play on 19 June 2006.

This is both a historical and critical support level
for this stock.

Whilst trading at that time may be flat for a 
couple of days, we fully expect AZZ to lift off
its lows before the end of next week, on its
next upleg ..... 

Few oilers have as many postive attributes, as
AZZ right now, for example:

Directors continue to accumulate at these levels.

Active & continuuing share buyback in place.

A small stake in a current well in the USA.

A 75% stake in another US well to spud in 
July 2006, as well as a drilling and testing 
program, detailed in previous posts.

..... and more than $30 million in cash ... !~!

From your own research, you can probably add
more positive traits to the list, above ..... 

happy days

 yogi

P.S. ... POTENTIAL key dates ahead for AZZ posted 
          in this thread above, on 20 May 2005


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 June 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ	Exploration Update ..... out today ...

Expecting some negativity on 30062006, but then
a strong positive cycle should be in place by
03072006 ..... see post above, on 20 May 2006.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 July 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... as per post above on 20052006,
we will be alert for the start of the
next upleg, as 2 positive time cycles
come into play, next week  ... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## Absolutely (12 July 2006)

Hi Yogi - what do ya reckon about AZZ now - still worth holding.

I am sceptical.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 July 2006)

Hi Absolutely,

AZZ ...... bouncing along the lower edge of a
rounding-bottom and test lows late July, then
start lifting again, in early-August 2006.

(See post above on 20052006 for further key dates.)

Drilling progressing without any drama to date,
so there's no pressing need to sell out on the lows ... 

happy trading

  yogi

P.S. ..... AZZ have also added to their US leases, as well.


----------



## Absolutely (3 August 2006)

Looks like you were right on the money Yogi.

This stock testing short term highs now - makes me wonder if I should take profits in case it settles back again.

Any more astro info for the remainder of the month to guide my way ?


----------



## rub92me (3 August 2006)

Absolutely, please do not ask for advice, it is not allowed. I've been a long term holder of this stock because of how I perceive management's expertise, their long term exploration strategy, cash position, buy backs and continued director backing. So I'm sticking with them for the next year or so to see whether this will pan out.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 August 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... a quick overview of our time cycle analysis,
over the next few months, ahead:

01082006 ..... minor and positive

04-07082006 ..... minor

16-17082006 ..... minor and positive news???

21082006 ..... minor and positive - finances???

01092006 ..... significant news???

13092006 ..... minor - finances??

18092006 ..... significant and positive news???

21-22092006 ..... flat trading or pullback???

02102006 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ

05-09102006 ..... significant financial news ... ???

30-31102006 ..... minor & next long cycle = a high ???

More on AZZ, later ..... 

happy trading

yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 October 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... back in 2001 and 2002, we were lucky enough 
to call those long-cycle lows around 18102001and 22102002, 
ready for the subsequent rally. 

With recent price action flat, since the lows on the June 
solstice 2006, it looks like we are set up for another rally
from the long cycle, as seen in 2001 and 2202 ..... 

This year we should see AZZ lift off, around 30-31102006,
when that same long-cycle comes into play, yet again  !~!

Looking at AZZ astroanalysis, over the next few months:

05-09102006 ..... significant financial news ... ???

30-31102006 ..... next long cycle and 2 minor cycles
                         to trigger next rally ... ???

03-06112006 ..... minor cycle here

17-20112006 ..... minor news???

     24112006 ..... minor and positive

     01122006 ..... minor and positive

     14122006 ..... minor and positive news

     18122006 ..... 2 opposing cycles - negative finance news?
                         may result in flat trading.

     29122006 ..... negative spotlight on AZZ

 02-04012007 ..... 2 cycles in conflict, with negative news
                          likely, but market reaction positive.

      11012007 ..... positive cycles - finance-ralated??

 19-22012007 ..... positive news expected here

     29012007 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ, offset by a
                         significant and negative cycle on the 
                         same day, may result in flat trading???


For the skeptix, those 2001 and 2002 posts may still be 
found on some trading forums, today.

More later.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 October 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... no news yet, but already on the move ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## Absolutely (10 October 2006)

Hi Yogi, the current move is me buying up after reading your last analysis.

Cheers


----------



## INORE (18 October 2006)

Has anyone got any info on the prospects of Harrison...seems a little delayed in reaching final depth.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 October 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ .... on the move already, just ahead of some
positive cycles expected, early next week ..... see
previous post, above.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 November 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... as per posts above, breakout comes in,
right on time ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## rub92me (8 November 2006)

Finally picking up; broke through first resistance at 0.50 with ease; next big resistance at 0.70-0.75. Also have a few things in the pipeline (pun intended) based on their annual report and recent announcements.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 November 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... volatile today, ahead of 3 minor, but positive
cycles expected over the next few weeks ..... 

See post above for key AZZ dates, ahead.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Sham (23 November 2006)

Hi Yogi
What do you make of the drilling problems to date ? Are these guys at slawsons cowboys or is it just plain bad luck? To top it of now we have the rig to drill lonesome dove damaged which is an orion operated drilling rig. 
Its all frustrating stuff for sure but the gas kick at 12100 ft in harrison could be the real deal. I imagine they would not plug the well at 5100ft and redrill it unless the potential at the primary zone was worthwhile.
Miss your astro posts elsewhere


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 November 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ... as posted on 06102006, we have seen this stock
move with positive sentiment, ahead of further good news
over the next couple of weeks ... next news expected
on 01122006 ... more key dates, below:

24112006 ..... minor and positive

01122006 ..... minor and positive

14122006 ..... minor and positive news

18122006 ..... 2 opposing cycles - negative finance news?
may result in flat trading.

29122006 ..... negative spotlight on AZZ

02-04012007 ..... 2 cycles in conflict, with negative news
likely, but market reaction positive.

11012007 ..... positive cycles - finance-ralated??

19-22012007 ..... positive news expected here

29012007 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ, offset by a
significant and negative cycle on the
same day, may result in flat trading???

Will be looking to take profits before 18122006, when the 
first in the next series of negative cycles is due ... will be 
definitely out of this market before 29122006 ... see 
cycle details, above.

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding AZZ.


----------



## rub92me (8 December 2006)

Nice run today with a 0.72 close (highest close for over a year). Now in the longer term resistance zone. Fingers crossed for another run next week. If it gets through 0.75 with volume then we have a genuine breakout. Awaiting results from multiple rigs, so if they hit something good this could fly. If not, it may slide back to 0.60 until they do.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 December 2006)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... ticking up nicely now, as expected ... 

Please refer to post above for key AZZ time cycles, ahead.

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## rub92me (2 January 2007)

In a trading halt today. My beans are saying major gas   Drilling should be near or at final depth for a few targets that are low to medium risk. Let's see if it can break through the major resistance at 0.70 - 0.75.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 January 2007)

Hi folks,

AZZ ... as posted previously, trading halt comes in,
right on time:

02-04012007 ..... 2 cycles in conflict, with negative news
likely, but market reaction positive ???

11012007 ..... positive cycles - finance-ralated??

19-22012007 ..... positive news expected here

29012007 ..... positive spotlight on AZZ, offset by a
significant and negative cycle on the
same day, may result in flat trading???

happy days

yogi


----------



## rub92me (2 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> AZZ ... as posted previously, trading halt comes in,
> right on time:
> ...



Are you still in? I thought you were definitely out of this one before 29/12 based on a previous posting?
You didn't actually predict a trading halt, just (negative) news (they come out with an announcement 2-3 times a week so predicting news over a 3 day period is not that hard to do). Let's see whether the news is negative and the market reacts positive.


----------



## Sham (4 January 2007)

Looks like azz could have some big gas finds on their hands. Still we won't know for sure untill monday. 
This stock is a hold till new taiton result if not longer.


----------



## Absolutely (9 January 2007)

well yogi wasn't altogether wrong - announcement was mixed news really but market reaction is quite negative

I sold out at 71.5c just prior to annoucement as this company just seems to be fumble around half the time.

Still, there is some potential here with New Taiton etc....may look to get back in soon.


----------



## rub92me (9 January 2007)

Absolutely said:
			
		

> well yogi wasn't altogether wrong - announcement was mixed news really but market reaction is quite negative



Uhm, how is that??
His prediction was:
1) Negative news 02-04/01/2007.
The news came on 08/01/2007 - wrong.
The news was mixed, not negative - wrong
2) Market reaction positive - the stock actually lost 20% in 2 days - wrong.
I make that altogether wrong...


----------



## Serpie (17 January 2007)

Your good news has come in 2 days early Yogi. I think we can forgive that in exchange for a 25% rise today.
Or perhaps the REALLY good news is still to come later this week with the test results from Harrison.


----------



## INORE (17 January 2007)

What a great set of ann's today...should get back to level peggings with ADI...


----------



## rub92me (17 January 2007)

Nice 25% rise today after a good announcement, so back in the long term resistance zone. Still plenty of potential for further discoveries as well. The New Taiton results still a couple of weeks away though I believe.


----------



## rub92me (19 January 2007)

Good volume yesterday and today appears to be doing the trick. 75 cent barrier looks broken and some serious buyers, with 50-100k dollars per trade going through. I'll keep eating beans


----------



## thidoan (28 January 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> things are all set with this
> 
> we might see $1 in the next 2 weeks
> 
> good luck guys




yup, hoping for an ann anytime soon
hopefully monday or wednesday
time will tell


----------



## soul (28 January 2007)

any1 know how long the rain delay is going to take them?


----------



## thidoan (28 January 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> any1 know how long the rain delay is going to take them?




shouldnt be too long.

ann any time soon  :grinsking


----------



## INORE (30 January 2007)

slowly ticking up...nicely....
expecting some news tomorrow on NT and Garcitas Ranch...


----------



## rub92me (31 January 2007)

Not much new news today, but the share price is still heading north. I liked the explanation of a 'tight hole'. Ah, a dirty mind is a joy forever.. :


----------



## INORE (15 February 2007)

azz announcement yesterday


ASX/NEWS RELEASE 14 February 2007
EXPLORATION UPDATE

Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Oyster Creek
Well: Harrison-1
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 75%
*The Harrison-1 well is ready for production testing*. The location is currently still too muddy to
drive vehicles on. Operator is preparing the location but continues to be hampered by severe
weather.

Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Scott
Well: Scott-2
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 67.5%
The Scott-2 well spudded on 25 January 2007. The well drilled to a depth of 10,867 feet where
wireline logs were run and 7” casing was run and cemented to a depth of 10,865 feet. Currently
preparing to drill ahead to the planned total depth of 12,800 feet.

Project: New Taiton
Prospect: New Taiton
Well: Ilse-1
Wharton County, Texas, S. Lavon Evans, Jr., Operating Company, Inc. Operator, Antares
25%
The Ilse-1 well spudded on 1 December 2006. The rig is currently drilling ahead with an oil
based mud system at a depth of 12,994 feet, having drilled 1,939 feet during the week. Total
planned depth is 17,300 feet.

Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-1
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
The Garcitas Ranch C-1 well reached a final TD of 13,030 feet on 24 January 2007. The rig
has moved off location and discussions are underway with the operator on the testing
programme. *An early second development well is under discussion*.



News that they are planning an early second well at Garcitas Ranch.....to me, the management have said that they are holding their cards close to their chest being a 'tight' well, but they are dropping a big hint of success by saying they are allready planning a second well....


----------



## rub92me (15 February 2007)

Yep, INORE, I'm hoping for a triple whammy on this one (Garcitas, Harrison & NT). It won't be in time to stand any chance in this months stock tip competition though


----------



## INORE (22 February 2007)

ANTARES ENERGY LIMITED

ASX/NEWS RELEASE 21 February 2007

EXPLORATION UPDATE

Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Oyster Creek
Well: Harrison-1
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 75%
*The Harrison-1well has now commenced the production testing programme. As a number of
zones will be tested the duration of the program is likely to take up to two weeks.* A full
description of the test results will be made available upon completion of the programme.

Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Scott
Well: Scott-2
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 67.5%
The Scott-2 well spudded on 25 January 2007. The well is currently drilling through the upper
part of the primary objective at a depth of 12,305 feet. *Good quality gas and oil shows have
been recorded in the upper sand and the main sands are anticipated to be drilled within 24
hours.*

Project: New Taiton
Prospect: New Taiton
Well: Ilse-1
Wharton County, Texas, S. Lavon Evans, Jr., Operating Company, Inc. Operator, Antares
25%
The Ilse-1 well has run and cementing a 7 5/8 inch liner to a depth of 13,230 feet (3,962 metres)
prior to drilling the remaining section of this well which contains the two primary targets of the
New Taiton Prospect.
*Wireline logs have been run over the 8  ½ inch hole section to 13,230 feet and hydrocarbon
indications in the Upper Wilcox and Wilcox Meek intervals have been identified based on these
logs which correspond to gas shows encountered during drilling*. The Upper Wilcox and Meek
are produced locally in this area. Whilst interesting, with possible producible gas, these intervals
were not designated as primary targets. Any decision to test these zones will be made at a later
date following the conclusion of drilling and a review of the overall well results.
Total planned depth for the well is 17,300 feet (5,274 metres).

*Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-1*
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
The Garcitas Ranch C-1 well reached a final TD of 13,030 feet on 24 January 2007. *A
production testing program is currently being prepared*.

Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-2
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
*The operator has proposed a second well approximately 1,500 feet from the discovery well  * and
secured the same drilling rig to drill the hole. Spudding of the new well is anticipated to happen
*in early March 2007*.



Buggered if i know why the market hasnt reacted positively to this announcement, i think things are going perfectly and to their plans.

gas shows left, right and centre....


----------



## rub92me (22 February 2007)

INORE said:
			
		

> Buggered if i know why the market hasnt reacted positively to this announcement, i think things are going perfectly and to their plans.
> gas shows left, right and centre....



People are getting impatient with the delays I think. It has held up rather well above 80 cents so far, and we haven't seen a big wobble for a while. If it does fall back below 75 cents before the next announcement I may take a punt to buy some more for short term trading.


----------



## INORE (7 March 2007)

After todays announcement AZZ are certainly going to have a very good string of production testing announcements in the near future.


----------



## thidoan (12 March 2007)

SP going north.
Looks like test results are coming soon.


----------



## rub92me (12 March 2007)

Well, they're certainly taking their time releasing the test results, so they better be good! I bought in more than a year ago though, so already ahead of the game by a healthy margin..


----------



## INORE (22 March 2007)

Page 1 of 2
ANTARES ENERGY LIMITED
Level 2, 5 Ord Street Telephone: + 61 8 9324 2177
West Perth WA 6005 Facsimile: + 61 8 9324 1224
Website:www.antaresenergy.com
PO Box 690 Email: mail@antaresenergy.com
West Perth WA 6872
ASX/NEWS RELEASE 21 March 2007
EXPLORATION UPDATE
Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Oyster Creek
Well: Harrison-1
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 75%
The testing program for Harrison-1 has been successfully completed. The well is likely to be dual
completed and initial production rates are anticipated to be between 4-6 MMcf/d (million cubic feet
per day) and 100-300 bbls of condensate per day. Pipeline connection is likely to take
approximately 6 weeks due to the need to tunnel under a creek and road to reach the sales line.
Project: Oyster Creek
Prospect: Scott
Well: Scott-2
Brazoria County, Texas, Slawson Exploration Operator, Antares 67.5%
The Scott-2 production testing program is waiting for a workover rig to arrive at the site to clean and
prepare the casing prior to perforating. The workover rig is due within the next week.
Project: New Taiton
Prospect: New Taiton
Well: Ilse-1
Wharton County, Texas, S. Lavon Evans, Jr., Operating Company, Inc. Operator, Antares 25%
As reported last week, the Ilse-1 well has reached a provisional total depth of 17,000 feet (5,183
metres) and the forward program was to acquire wire-line logs.
Since that time, the well has continued to slowly flow gas into the well bore which has resulted in the
acquisition of wireline logs being delayed while the gas is circulated out of the well. Pressure
equilibrium is required before the drill string can be safely pulled out of the hole and the logging
program commenced. It may be necessary to run a liner for operational and safety reasons before
wireline logs are acquired.
Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-1
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
The testing program has commenced at the Garcitas Ranch C-1 well. Initial pressure build-up data
suggests reservoir damage from drilling. A stimulation program may be required to bypass the
damaged near-well bore sand. It is not unusual for Wilcox reservoirs to require stimulation.
ANTARES
ENERGY A.C.N. 009 230 835
Page 2 of 2
Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-2
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
Garcitas Ranch C-2 commenced drilling on 6 March 2007. Current depth is 5,750 feet. Intermediate
casing was set and cemented to a depth of 5,699 feet. Current operations are preparing to drill
ahead after conducting a leak off test.
Project: Shaeffer Ranch
Prospect: Lonesome Dove
Well: Lonesome Dove-1
Jim Wells County, Texas, SIDC Operator, Antares 50%
Attempts to re-complete the well in an overlying secondary oil objective have been unsuccessful and
the well will now be plugged and abandoned. A new well would be required to test the main target
sands.
Contact:
James Cruickshank, Executive Director, Antares Energy Limited Tel: + (61) (0) 419 903 452
For more information: www.antaresenergy.com


----------



## INORE (11 April 2007)

ASX/NEWS RELEA
Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-1
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
Pipeline construction is complete and the well is now tied in. Fracture stimulation of the lower most
Wilcox sand has just commenced and preliminary results should be known over the next week.
Project: Little Bear
Prospect: Garcitas Ranch
Well: Garcitas Ranch C-2
Victoria County, Texas, Hollimon Oil Corporation Operator, Antares 23.5%
Garcitas Ranch C-2 commenced drilling on 6 March 2007 and reached a total programmed
depth of 12,530 feet on 3 April 2007. Logs were run, casing was set and cemented and the
drilling rig has now been released.
Wireline logs confirmed the presence of gas sands very similar to those encountered at Garcitas
Ranch C-1 in both the upper and middle Wilcox intervals. This appears to be a very successful
appraisal well that gives us confidence in the extent of the reservoir and trap. A testing program
will follow the testing of Garcitas Ranch C-1 well.


----------



## rub92me (11 April 2007)

Back above 80 cents again. Progress across multiple wells seems to be gaining momentum now, and another prospect signed up recently. 
Cash needs to start coming in pretty soon to justify the spending though


----------



## INORE (11 April 2007)

AZZ have been going on about garcitas ranch for a while saying that it is their most exciting discovery, it will be interesting to see the test results over the next week....


----------



## rub92me (20 April 2007)

Do I see a cup and handle formation or have I had a jar too much?
If it is, than that's good, isn't it :


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 April 2007)

rub92me said:


> Do I see a cup and handle formation or have I had a jar too much?
> If it is, than that's good, isn't it :



I Know ive had a jar not enough , but what happens after a cup and handle? GOOD or BAD indicator?


----------



## rub92me (6 June 2007)

Nice rise yesterday and closed on a high of 94 cents. Some (hopefully good)anncouncements could be on the way, especially for NT. I'm buckled in for the ride, hope it's up


----------



## Absolutely (6 June 2007)

rub92me I am here with you on this one. Been a long and at times painful wait but hopefully with New Taiton results due within a week and with Little Bear going in to production things are looking solid now.

So here's hoping we are about to be rewarded for our patience.


----------



## Lachlan6 (6 June 2007)

Great ascending triangle pattern. I will be be in for sure if it can break $0.98-$1.00. Then prob back to old highs.


----------



## rub92me (7 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Great ascending triangle pattern. I will be be in for sure if it can break $0.98-$1.00. Then prob back to old highs.



Well, it's getting close to that now, so time to look for that chequebook Lachlan  I'm not selling just yet, so you'll have to find someone else to take them from.


----------



## Lachlan6 (7 June 2007)

Gday all. Went long (AZZ) today after it broke through the 95c level on some big volume. Notice on the chart the supportive OBV. All time highs around $1.40, and I can see this one having a good crack at these levels and possibly higher.


----------



## norip_zxy (3 August 2007)

anyone hold AZZ? 

down from 75c to 47c

some bad things happen? 

need some recommendation!!
(bought in yesterday at 50c)


----------



## rub92me (3 August 2007)

No longer hold this; why do you ask for a recommendation _*after*_ you made the decision to buy Surely you must have had a reason to buy in in the first place? What has happened is that they don't appear to deliver on their plans. The sp has been trending down for 2 months. Good luck.


----------



## Absolutely (4 August 2007)

Hard to recommend this one at the moment as they seem to continually disappoint. I fortunately busted out at 96.5c just before it took this big huge plunge.

Re-entry for me would be below 40c which doesn't seem unlikely at the moment.


----------



## muddy (4 August 2007)

Im still holding some of these for the long term and its the biggest downhill slope im riding atm.........:fan


----------



## INORE (17 August 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Hard to recommend this one at the moment as they seem to continually disappoint. I fortunately busted out at 96.5c just before it took this big huge plunge.
> 
> Re-entry for me would be below 40c which doesn't seem unlikely at the moment.




I have re-entered AZZ.  They have had an unfortunate run with the seasonal inclement weather (now past) and the NT results and now the US market...AZZ have fallen almost 60% which seems overkill considering they are self-funded from cash in bank and from producing wells they have....


----------



## surfingman (17 August 2007)

They have a little bit of debt:

10,561,235 $2.00 convertible debt securities.

Still have to pay the coupon on these until the noted is converted to shares or repaid in full $.


----------



## INORE (17 August 2007)

i see that now surfing man.  does the 'fully paid' mean they have been fully paid???  if not do they have an expiry or something when they will have to be paid?  Is this somehow similar to options?


----------



## Bungay (17 August 2007)

Inore, could you elaborate why you're back into AZZ?  just curious - given that they appear to have disappointed holders big time lately.


----------



## INORE (17 August 2007)

I agree that they have been disappointing, however i beleive that with the 60% SP drop we now see and the amount of current projects still on their books that the reward is now starting to outway the risk...the SP may still fall and i still have orders in at lower than what i bought at today...


----------



## INORE (21 August 2007)

ASX/NEWS RELEASE 21 August 2007
TURNKEY DRILLING CONTRACT SIGNED
JEAN H. FREEBORN-1 WELL
ROWENA WILCOX PROSPECT - SHAEFFER RANCH
Key Points
The operator of the Shaeffer Ranch project, San Isidro Development, has entered into a turnkey
drilling contract for the first well on the Rowena Wilcox prospect in Jim Wells County, Texas.
The name of the well is Jean H. Freeborn -1. Orion Drilling Company has committed to drilling
the 16,000 foot well on a turnkey basis for a fixed cost. The current plan is use the same rig
that is drilling the Outlar-1 well in which Antares has a 30% working interest (West Wharton).
The rig would move directly to the Jean H. Freeborn-1 well after completing the Outlar-1 well.
Antares has a 50% working interest in this project as does San Isidro Development. *The Rowena
prospect is a massive 13,000 acre closure approximately 15 kilometres from the 200+ BCF
Hostetter Field. Potential reserves for this feature exceed 200 BCF on a P50 basis. *If successful
this project has the potential for large number of follow up wells.
Antares’ minimum financial commitment is anticipated to be approximately USD 2,750,000 dry
hole cost. Several US companies are currently reviewing the prospect and Antares may farm
down its working interest to 40% if favourable terms can be negotiated.
Background
The main objective of the large seismic acquisition program recently acquired over Shaeffer
Ranch was to confirm the presence of a large un-drilled four way structural closure at the
Eocene upper Wilcox level. This structure had originally been identified from old 2D seismic
lines. This prospect is in a very attractive hydrocarbon fairway within close proximity to several
large producing gas fields.
The 3D mapping confirmed the Rowena feature to be a significant and robust structural high
with possible upside ranging from over 200 BCF (P50) depending on sand thickness
encountered. There is geological uncertainty in sand distribution due to the lack of nearby well
control however this prospect is within 11 miles of the successful Hostetter field that has original
reserves in the order of 100+ BCF. Initial production from some wells on the Hostetter field is
reported to be 16 million cubic feet per day (MMcf/d). There is in excess of 15 producing wells
on the field. In addition, Chevron has reported initial production from a nearby well of 17
MMcf/d from the Wilcox. There are other upper and middle Wilcox fields in the area that are
of a similar structural style (see map below).
From a seismic perspective the section that contains the gas in the Hostetter field is very similar
in character to the interval seen in the Rowena prospect. The Hostetter field produces from a
number of intervals to depths greater than 15,500 feet.
ANTARES
ENERGY A.C.N. 009 230 835
Page 2 of 2
Mr. Howard McLaughlin, Managing Director of Antares Energy Limited said:
“This is an enormous un-drilled structure in one of the most prolific hydrocarbon fairways in
Texas. We are very pleased to have a turnkey drilling contract as it removes great uncertainty
in cost exposure. A successful well at Rowena will add significant value to Antares Energy
through reserves and production.”


----------



## Miner (30 August 2007)

on  21 June KeithNeilson at Insider recommended this http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/niit.php?action=vtip&id=84 
He picked it at 79 cents with his so called science which did not work,
Considering some of the facts remain. At 40 cents and less tomorrw it is speculative bargain.
*The director bought 5000 convertible bonds only last week,*
I have reproduced the text from Insider Forum

*We first picked this stock in September 2006 when it was $0.405*. This was due to an increase in buyer demand and a significant amount of director buying.

Since this the stock has risen to over $1.00. There has however been a recent retracement due to less than expected output but there appears to be support around the $0.80 price mark.

This retracement is possibly a good buying opportunity as the company is solid fundamentally and has some good exploration prospects.

Antares Energy aims to grow to become one of the top independent exploration and production companies in Australia, with a robust international portfolio of exploration and producing assets.

It has activities in the USA and Turkey.

Nielsen Indicator Buying Level 
There has been an increase in buyer demand at this price level. Smart money is also evident. 
Weekly Trend Analysis 
Uptrend 
Daily Trend Analysis 
Uptrend 
Short Term Support 
$0.76 
Short Term Resistance 
$0.90


----------



## GoodValueHunter (25 November 2007)

*AZZ - Antares Energy NL*

Hi,

I spend a bit of time prowling the deeps looking for opportortunities that seem to be trading at odds to where they should be. I draw your attention to AZZ which has a current valuation of 73 cents on it by Wilsons (date 19th Oct 07) but has pulled back (it appears due to a single large over keen seller) to 47. Now where it gets interesting is that AZZ will be perferating the casing of a well known as JF-1 in Texas located on a very large onshore 200BCF closure (we talking gas here). The signs while drilling were very good: ie good sands encountered, good gas shows, good gas pressure and in a good neighbourhood. Now Wilsons value this field at $1.54 if it proves up. You can see the upside here. Before the mystery selling started (and appears over) the stock was 61 and looking angry.

I'll bring more opporunities like this to the forum but I think there is very short term upside here. By the way they perforate just after the US Thanksgiving holiday break.

GoodValueHunter


----------



## Trader Paul (9 December 2007)

Hi folks,

AZZ ... expecting a big sell-off, later this month
and into January 2008 ... but, looking further ahead,
AZZ should be BOOMING in February 2009 ..... 

have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Miner (10 December 2007)

Once again Keith Neilson has said "there is an expected drilling result". Recommended AZZ as buy. His comments were if the drilling result is good then the share will go up massively. 
Now I am getting supicious and like Deal or No deal I am discounting Keith's value of prediction. I think he is just punting. ANy one can say that if the drilling result is good then the price will go up. Sorry Keith - you are great but now got too much exposed with your punter skills. 
Further Huntley has stopped covering AZZ as the management is too lazy.

Reading between the lines and other posting probably AZZ will be extremely high risk investment and not worth compared to much better values in investing in CVN or SUR.

I am not an expert at all and only collecting my wisdom from you all and reading other columns and stock market reports.

Regards


----------



## rub92me (10 January 2008)

I took a small position at the close today. It is getting close to fracture stimulation and testing for the Rowena Wilcox prospect. What has encouraged me is that this is taking longer than initially thought. This _could_ be an indication that they are dealing with a large field. (The bigger the field, the longer it takes for the pressure to build up.) Of course it could also mean that they're lazy and incompetent. : Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. If it falls below 0.35 I'm out.


----------



## Trader Paul (4 February 2008)

Hi folks,

AZZ ..... it would not be surprising to see some positive news 
from AZZ, with 2 positive cycles between 15-25022008,
then a difficult cycle, around 27-2802008.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Absolutely (7 February 2008)

rub92me said:


> I took a small position at the close today. It is getting close to fracture stimulation and testing for the Rowena Wilcox prospect. What has encouraged me is that this is taking longer than initially thought. This _could_ be an indication that they are dealing with a large field. (The bigger the field, the longer it takes for the pressure to build up.) Of course it could also mean that they're lazy and incompetent. : Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. If it falls below 0.35 I'm out.




Hey Rub, did you follow your trading plan and get out? Can't believe the price of this today. For a stock that was hyped to be going to $2 a year ago - seems very disappointing. Been wondering whether to re-enter at low 20's level - surely it is going to have a decent oil/gas hit somewhere sometime somehow......?


----------



## INORE (7 February 2008)

yeah i hadnt checked AZZ SP for some time and am also shocked at their SP...I hold a miniscule parcel....I think they will be regretting getting out of Turkey at this point...The over $1 SP prediction was from one of the directors I think...shame...the company has a lot of experience.  I'd hate to guess how much cash they have burnt in texas from the sale of turkeys op's.


----------



## rub92me (8 February 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Hey Rub, did you follow your trading plan and get out? Can't believe the price of this today. For a stock that was hyped to be going to $2 a year ago - seems very disappointing. Been wondering whether to re-enter at low 20's level - surely it is going to have a decent oil/gas hit somewhere sometime somehow......?



Got out at 0.33; current price doesn't surprise - Rowena Wilcox was the last big rabbit they had in the hat, and it doesn't look like it will come out at the moment. Still a chance it will work out I suppose, but if it doesn't then they will need more financing down the line.


----------



## jtb (10 April 2008)

rub92me said:


> Got out at 0.33; current price doesn't surprise - Rowena Wilcox was the last big rabbit they had in the hat, and it doesn't look like it will come out at the moment. Still a chance it will work out I suppose, but if it doesn't then they will need more financing down the line.




Hey rub,

You still watching this?
Scribbled this down last Fri' to chase up @ 5.5c  and see it touched 9.3c today?

Cheers

J


----------



## rub92me (10 April 2008)

Yep it's still on the watchlist. Today's move came out of nowhere. Maybe some director buying to inspire the punters . I liked the no nonsense description about their disastrous performance and the steps they have taken to reduce costs and get things back on the rails. But they really need some more explorations success soon to save them.


----------



## brettc4 (22 May 2008)

AZZ Is currently in a trading halt pending the release of a drilling report.
Any expectations of whether this will be good or bad news?
The share prices is leading towards good news.

This leads to me second question, these people bidding up the price, de they have information others do not, or are they simply getting themselves into the queue with the hope it is good news, and will cancel their orders is the news isn't good?

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## rub92me (23 May 2008)

The share price spiked just before the trading halt, so possible that someone knew something was about to happen. Imo the pre-open bids are just hopeful punters, and yes, they will disappear like snow if the news isn't good. AZZ have had rotten luck in the past, so I hope for the faithful holders that the news is good this time.


----------



## Agentm (23 May 2008)

the board changes and the announcement look good to me. a bit of blood on the board room floor perhaps??

i think there is good reasons to be optimistic obout the future, i follow theis share but have not invested, but i think the wharton well stands up as a good well and i hope the shareholders get some positive push from this point on..

best of luck..


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 May 2008)

I bought in on the 400 bbl/d and .5 mmcg/d (75% w.i. AZZ) Harrison prospect and confirmed gas in the present well being drilled at West Wharton.
Looks like everyone can`t wait to get out.
I don`t use this angry smily much but here goes .. 
Ahhh, that`s better.








.


----------



## ns944jp (23 May 2008)

(1)Oilpatch gears up for a comeback
Jon Harding, Calgary Herald
Published: Wednesday, May 21, 2008

Oil rose to set a record near $130 a barrel Tuesday, with influential American energy investor Boone Pickens reasserting an earlier prediction that prices are heading to $150 US a barrel.

Pickens, the billionaire chairman of Dallas-based BP Capital LLC, said in a television interview that producers are "running out of oil."

Investment banks Societe Generale and Credit Suisse raised their oil price forecasts for this year by $14 to $115 a barrel and by $29 to $120, respectively. Last week Goldman Sachs predicted oil prices would average $141 in the second half of this year.

Natural gas prices are rising, too. On the New York Mercantile Exchange, the fuel used for heating and power generation settled 41 cents US higher at $11.36 US per million British thermal units. Prices are up almost 50 per cent since January.

(2)Natural Gas Weekly Update
Released: May 22, 2008
Next Release: May 29, 2008
estimated average wellhead price
price( price/Mcf)  Apr 08  US$8.93


we can expect roughly
400 bbls of oil/day 
400 x $130 x 365days = US$18980000/year  for sale

550 Mcf/d gas
550 x $8.93 x 365 = US$1792697.5/year for sale

total roughly US$20772697 for sale from  Oyster Creek Project


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 May 2008)

The way i see it is in order to make this trade profitable, a positive result will need to emerge from the present target.
The company staff numbers have been slashed, they have a strong producer with Outlar 1, Harrison 2 now on production and are presently drilling the Stewart 1well which is near Outlar 1 but 50% larger in size .
Will Antares turn the corner with Stewart 1 a success too???


----------



## Trader Paul (26 May 2008)

Hi folks,

AZZ ... ticking up nicely today, as the first of 3 positive cycles
comes into play for this week ..... 

.... so, we are expecting a good finish, at the end of the week,too ... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ... holding AZZ


----------



## brettc4 (27 May 2008)

Today AZZ started to buyback convertable notes and will continue to do so over the coming year.

Would someone please explain this to me. From what I understand, the buy back is effectively paying off debt, which I assume they are doing since they are producing income and have the cash flow to do so.

The statement only said they may by back up to 100%, but that is not a guarentee.  If they did buy it all back, it would cost $21,000,000 but they would save interest of $2.1m a year.

So could this potential wipe out their total debt if they bought back all 100%?
And if so this seems like a very good thing, but the share price didn't react in the way I would have thought (although it did just have a nice jump recently).. What is the reason, was it due to AZZ note specifically stating how much they would buy back or other reasons?

Or do I have this whole thing wrong.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## Trader Paul (28 August 2008)

Hi folks,

 ..... it's time to look at this one, yet again ... 

AZZ ..... announced a placement to a US investor this week, at a
premium to the current share price, so with 4 significant and positive
time cycles in September, we may see a rally off recent lows ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## ns944jp (29 October 2008)

I talked to James Cruickshank recently.
He sounded happier than ever and more generous and relaxed than usual.
I guess we are going to see good cash flow for quarter report. I increased my holding yesterday.
I made double with AZZ in June. 
Now money is already coming in ,SP should be better than august.

Oil price is low but remember when you sell oil and convert us$ to aus$, we get aus$1.62 for us$1 pretty much covering price off of oil these day.

buying back option is paying off the debt before hand totaly positive , typical for company which is making money. 
Matter of time SP go north.


----------



## ns944jp (30 October 2008)

Crude oil price is going up to around $69. 
$6-$7 which is over 10% up in just 2 days.
looks like market and oil price hit the bottom this week.
Bargain sale of stock market specially oil shares is almost over I guess.

See how much profit they are making.
It is good to be on the company which is already generating money comparing to many who are keep losig.
Important thing is not the plan or drilling, but to show money to investers.

Expecting 3 drilling shortly if 1 hit ok and increase profit rhey can save more money to go for bigger size.
still good to buy below $0.6.


----------



## ns944jp (1 November 2008)

Good to know more profit is coming and less cost and decreasibg debt. On the right track
Hope anotherr drillings turn to be profitable again 
and increase cash flow.


Proven Oil Reserves have increased by over 85%
- Proven Gas Reserves have increased by over 225%
Cash receipts from revenue increased by 206% on the previous quarter to $3.1 million.
Cost reductions take effect with administration costs falling by 52% from $620,000
in the previous quarter to $297,000 for the current quarter.
Placement to a Strategic US Oil and Gas Investor raising $2.4 million at a 43%
premium.

Total Proved Future Net Cash Flow 24,236.9(USD'000)
again us$1 = aus$1.50 by today's rate
That means at least aus$36,000,000 at least and possibly 
aus $200,000,000 is expected in good case.

I would like know what will happen to coming drillings.


----------



## seasprite (2 November 2008)

I see resolution 4 was passed regarding the issue of 1,000,000 performance rights over the next 3 years to James Cruickshank effectively giving him 1.8m (600,000 max per year provided criteria is met) . What reasonings were given to this at the meeting this Friday just passed ? How did the board convince shareholders?  Did anyone go to the meetting ?


----------



## seasprite (2 November 2008)

ns944jp said:


> Total Proved Future Net Cash Flow 24,236.9(USD'000)
> again us$1 = aus$1.50 by today's rate
> That means at least aus$36,000,000 at least and possibly
> aus $200,000,000 is expected in good case.




where exactly are you getting these figures from and how can you calculate future cash flow when you do not know what the exchange rate will be or price per barrel or recoverable .


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

I see options and performance rights were issued today 4 Nov 08. Perhaps AZZ might have an announcement regarding some good news to issue these so quickly , considering the meeting was only on Friday .


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

this does not surprise me at all. Picked some AZZ up today for the following reasons

21 may 08 AZZ announce trading halt pending results from Harrison 2

23 may 08 AZZ announce

The current production rate is approximately 400 bbls of oil/day and 550 Mcf/d gas with only
traces of water. The well is currently flowing through a very small choke (8/64”) which has been
plugging periodically during clean up. It will take several days for the production to stabilise.

this has since stabilised to 253 Bbls/d and 818 Mcf/d for the september quarter.

Why I noted this company in may was basically the size of choke and why would you call at trading halt for 400 bbls of oil/day etc. etc. 


8/64" is = 1/8" = 3.1 mm = 3 ants taped together = width of a shoe lace basically.

 So if you can obtain 400 bbls of oil/day and 550 Mcf/d gas with only
traces of water through a choke that was periodically blocking , imagine what you would get if you opened the tap (choke).


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

reason 2

Antares Energy is pleased to announce that the Outlar-1 well on the West Wharton project has
been successfully flow tested. The well was produced for a two day period on a very restricted
choke, at a rate averaging around 1.7 million cubic feet of gas per day (MMcf/d) and 120 bbls
of condensate per day and there was no water. The flowing pressure was in excess of 7,000 psi
and steady. The rate was intentionally restricted during the cleanup phase to ensure minimum
reservoir damage was caused, however it is our belief from the pressure data that the well is
capable of a higher sustainable production rate. The well is currently shut in for a pressure build
up and pipeline connection options are being assessed. The gas had a fairly low level of carbon
dioxide and is likely to be within normal pipeline specifications.

The above choke was even smaller at 7/64" and as everyone knows , flow pressure is always lower than shut in pressure , and 7000psi(flow pressure) is not small by any means.

West Wharton 3 is due spud in the near future.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2008)

So whats the market cap of AZZ at these current prices? And whats their earnings from these 2 wells?

Cant do calcs cause im at work.


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> So whats the market cap of AZZ at these current prices? And whats their earnings from these 2 wells?
> 
> Cant do calcs cause im at work.




market capital $10.87m at previous close $0.06c
52 week low $0.05 with 52 week high $0.60c  . Aspect earnings model 0.66 (values under 1 are consider undervalued) . New management.
Average production Harrison 2 253 Bbls/d 818 Mcf/d 
Outlar 1 production average 145 Bbls/d and 2.277m cf/d 

the above postings have pointed out in my opinion discrepancies of company announcements which I think have been played down .

I would not give a horses ass if you gave this a miss , however all of my postings have been factual without emotional bull**** and this is what I personally think about AZZ.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2008)

So they are making about $4.5mil a month gross? Thats pretty damn good for a MC of 10mill!

What are their costs at? Or is it unknown cause its new operations?


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> So they are making about $4.5mil a month gross? Thats pretty damn good for a MC of 10mill!
> 
> What are their costs at? Or is it unknown cause its new operations?




The actual point was , for Cruickshank to earn his performance rights at my guess is to ring CICO Oil and Gas Company and say "open the tap" on Outlaw 1 and ring Slawson Exploration and say "open the tap" on Harrison 2 .

Note Harrison 2 was restricted due to storage issues. If storage issues are now sorted then so is the restriction.


----------



## Miner (4 November 2008)

seasprite said:


> The actual point was , for Cruickshank to earn his performance rights at my guess is to ring CICO Oil and Gas Company and say "open the tap" on Outlaw 1 and ring Slawson Exploration and say "open the tap" on Harrison 2 .
> 
> Note Harrison 2 was restricted due to storage issues. If storage issues are now sorted then so is the restriction.




good posting  and brings lot of thoughts.
AZZ has been constantly rising which probably says something 
I do not hold AZZ (disclaimer)


----------



## seasprite (6 November 2008)

For those with Google Earth , here are the approx coordinates for Harrison 2
29 06 49.53 N  95 28 50.00 W 
you can compare it to the picture in the 26 May 08 presentation found here 
on page 20 (Company Presentations)

http://www.antaresenergy.com/index.php?page=viewStory&title=The Company


----------



## rub92me (6 November 2008)

seasprite said:


> The actual point was , for Cruickshank to earn his performance rights at my guess is to ring CICO Oil and Gas Company and say "open the tap" on Outlaw 1 and ring Slawson Exploration and say "open the tap" on Harrison 2 .
> 
> Note Harrison 2 was restricted due to storage issues. If storage issues are now sorted then so is the restriction.






Miner said:


> good posting  and brings lot of thoughts.
> AZZ has been constantly rising which probably says something
> I do not hold AZZ (disclaimer)



Well maybe that post brings thoughts, but more along the lines of: get real please. Effectively he's accusing a director of fraudulent activity. The hurdles for the performance rights are a long way from being accomplished. And JC has put a substantial amount of his own money in the company.


----------



## Miner (6 November 2008)

rub92me said:


> Well maybe that post brings thoughts, but more along the lines of: get real please. Effectively he's accusing a director of fraudulent activity. The hurdles for the performance rights are a long way from being accomplished. And JC has put a substantial amount of his own money in the company.




Hi Rub92me

Since you have asked for real whose email between the two quoted by you actually accused any of the director or J Cruikshank ? 

Are you a holder ?  why not disclose your interest as well ?

Every promoter uses his or her money in an organisation. But that does not leave him or her being accountable when public fund is used. 

ANy way I was not accusing any one nor I think  SeaSprite was either.

Take it easy before getting too excited  

disclosure: I have bought some AZZ yesterday 5 Nov


----------



## resourceboom (7 November 2008)

MC is not all to see tho....  they owe about $20M in convertable notes too. Not sure if any other debt apart from the c.n.



prawn_86 said:


> So they are making about $4.5mil a month gross? Thats pretty damn good for a MC of 10mill!
> 
> What are their costs at? Or is it unknown cause its new operations?


----------



## Miner (7 November 2008)

rub92me said:


> Well maybe that post brings thoughts, but more along the lines of: get real please. Effectively he's accusing a director of fraudulent activity. The hurdles for the performance rights are a long way from being accomplished. A*nd JC has put a substantial amount of his own money in the company*.




Since I posted my earlier message I visited the company website to see how much JC owns. He owns 3.83% (6.5 million) of share capital and one of the top twenty

In current market price of 7.6 cents his worth of holding is $499,200 only.

By performance rights in 2007 itself he was eligible for 800000 shares = 12.31% more than any bank interest considering his investment was 6.5 m shares in 2008. So actually it was more than 14.04% return with performance shares alone plus salary , sitting fee etc in 2008 he got another $500,000 !!!.

So I think he got more than 100% of his investment any way. Who is sheding crocodile's tear for JC ? 

He is not however declared as a substantial share holder. 

He is not one of the top 20 convertible note holders either.


----------



## seasprite (7 November 2008)

rub92me said:


> Well maybe that post brings thoughts, but more along the lines of: get real please. Effectively he's accusing a director of fraudulent activity.





AZZ have not mislead the market ,  they have just not released the huge potential of Outlaw 1 and Harrison 2 in my opinion as of yet. 

If I were to present to you an imaginary company with a well that was producing 10bopd with 100 Mcf/d through a 4/64th" choke that was periodically blocking , most would possibly dismiss it as a good investment , some would not. (I have not , I have noted it.)

I monitor 50 ASX Oil & Gas companies.
I know at a glance what all their permits are and where they are. Their drilling success/failures , size of prospect , who they partner with and percentages . whether wells are online or cased and suspended . Drilling schedules , top 20 shareholders of the majority , changes over the year and when they changed, shares on issue etc. Cashflow and debt and more importantly notes on drilling results from company announcements and whether I think there is potential , so in saying that I have waited for AZZ to increase its cashflow (which it now has) and next wells due to spud (WW_3 , Harrison 3).

And the plain fact is , West Wharton has great potential , with Outlaw 1 , unfortunately Stewart 1 missed the main target by few hundred feet. 

Oyster creek too also has great potential with Harrison 2 and hopefully harrison 3 will give it more. But as I said Harrison 2 has storage issues.

I fail to see where I have accused a director of fraudulent activity , I have pretty much stated he will have an easier job of achieving his performance rights.


----------



## rub92me (7 November 2008)

I have been in and out of AZZ over the years and have followed them for a while. You can check up the history in this thread. I don't currently hold.
I'm not saying that things aren't looking promising for AZZ. I think JC has done a good job in clamping down on expenses and securing positive cashflow, after their ambitious earlier plans went astray. What you have to keep in mind though is that AZZ's shareprice is now a fraction of what it was, and JC has lost a lot of money as a result. Sure, he got options and performance rights, but that's not making up a +90% slide in shareprice.
My gripe was with the following statement by seasprite:


> The actual point was , for Cruickshank to earn his performance rights at my guess is to ring CICO Oil and Gas Company and say "open the tap" on Outlaw 1 and ring Slawson Exploration and say "open the tap" on Harrison 2.



. To me that sounds like inferring that JC has not been transparent to shareholders in his actions to improve production. 
Apologies if I have offended anyone.


----------



## seasprite (7 November 2008)

Im not offended thanks , in fact , I am trying to buy some more , that's me at 6.4c , I was hoping for some fear today but no such luck yet.


----------



## seasprite (8 November 2008)

Appear to have good 3D coverage over southern portion of the yellow rose permit.
refer to the AZZ good oil conference Sept 2&3 2008 presentation

approx google earth coordinates of permit 28 23 53.91N 98 38 20.64 W
refer pages 30 & 31 for comparison

extract -  

•Spud of first Yellow Rose well expected in 4Q2008.
•1st well to be a vertical test to approximately 12,000’
•Extensive coring and logging suites will be run to further study reservoir development
•Determine if vertical or horizontal well bores will be needed to develop field
•Generate field development plan to maximize NPV


----------



## seasprite (10 November 2008)

Natural Gas weekly Update (extract from)
Since Wednesday, October 29, natural gas spot prices increased at most markets in the Lower 48 States outside the Midwest, Northeast, and Alabama/Mississippi regions, with gains of up to $1.26 per million Btu (MMBtu) in a week of highly variable prices. Prices at the Henry Hub rose 36 cents per MMBtu or about 5 percent, to $6.94 per MMBtu.

today's AUD/US Ex rate = 0.6848 (from daily Fx) , obviously makes Australian producing companies in the US far more favorable to those producing in Australia.

refer http://www.nymex.com/ng_fut_cso.aspx for US gas rates.


----------



## seasprite (13 November 2008)

the following link shows the rig count for the texas area which is quite intense. Currently there are 5 known rigs in the McMullen County where AZZ's Yellow Rose permit is situated . 

http://gis.bakerhughesdirect.com/RigCounts/default2.aspx

AZZ used Orion drilling company  . http://oriondrilling.com/index.html


----------



## seasprite (28 January 2009)

AZZ quarterly report refer http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090128/pdf/31fr19c0lq3gy6.pdf , not much happening with yellow rose still , good to see they have got cash on hand.


----------



## ns944jp (28 January 2009)

It was better than expected. Thanx to doller exchange rate.
if oil proce go back to 50-60cents company will be in good position. 
Considering oil price is bottom now and will go up for sure this year this company wil be all right and way better position than other companies,
stable oil and gas keep coming and stewart-1 will be commenced next month


----------



## seasprite (28 January 2009)

must admit , I do like the the quote " A successful Stewart-1 sidetrack would dramatically increase the rate of Antares’ reserves, production
and revenue growth."


----------



## ns944jp (28 January 2009)

Another reason I like this company is AZZ has very good history of making big wave and explore like 400%-600% up and does not stay at the bottom for long time. 
Hope next one is due soon.
I'm sure many people who invest to oil and mining company dream about it, who would not.


----------



## seasprite (17 February 2009)

Stewart 1 sidetrack commenced drilling and at 8600ft refer http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090217/pdf/31g32dwv6vfjkc.pdf


----------



## seasprite (24 February 2009)

stewart 1 sidetrack update for announcement see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090224/pdf/31g6yctxktnyjc.pdf


----------



## seasprite (4 March 2009)

stewart 1 ST 1 reached preliminary TD on time and under budget . see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090304/pdf/31gdz0p49lb3yt.pdf


----------



## seasprite (16 March 2009)

This news is a week old and AZZ sp has corrected somewhat , unfortunately Stewart 1 ST 1 has been P&A , it is noted Outlar 1 modelling will recover all capital costs involved with the West Wharton project. see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090309/pdf/31gh4r5w58khsx.pdf

I am under the impression (speculating) , AZZ will focus on Yellow Rose project next in McMullen County , Texas , hopefully soon.


----------



## seasprite (31 March 2009)

Antares Energy annual report refer to ....    http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090331/pdf/31gvsggzfsdymg.pdf


----------



## pilots (31 March 2009)

Now thats a good turn around, just wish Metro was here to see it happen.
Would make my day if James would pay a dividend.


----------



## seasprite (1 April 2009)

pilots said:


> Now thats a good turn around, just wish Metro was here to see it happen.
> Would make my day if James would pay a dividend.




that was a good turn around , and as suspected Yellow Rose prospect (Francis Dilworth 1 ,(courtesy of Agentm's records)) is to spud 2Q09 .


----------



## Miner (2 April 2009)

seasprite said:


> that was a good turn around , and as suspected Yellow Rose prospect (Francis Dilworth 1 ,(courtesy of Agentm's records)) is to spud 2Q09 .




Are you going to repeat success in AZZX which you showed in OIP 
First day of stock competition and you are at top. Well done mate
However AZZ volume is so low that hardly can be predicted ( by me )


----------



## seasprite (2 April 2009)

Miner said:


> Are you going to repeat success in AZZX which you showed in OIP
> First day of stock competition and you are at top. Well done mate
> However AZZ volume is so low that hardly can be predicted ( by me )




well I hope so miner , as I said in a post last year , I thought the market underestimated Outlar 1 and Harrison 2 , however these 2 wells have turned the company around. Harrison 2 is still underestimated and as reported in the annual , once Harrison's lower sands are depleted (expected 4Q09) , the next more productive layer will be on line. Then there of course is the next well in McMullen county , Texas this quarter.


----------



## seasprite (22 April 2009)

here is the news I have been waiting for , Antares set to drill Yellow Rose see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090422/pdf/31h5fj9hx3jk3r.pdf


----------



## seasprite (23 April 2009)

more good news , Petrohawk Eagle Ford  agreement , see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090423/pdf/31h61pwrpljjby.pdf


----------



## seasprite (23 April 2009)

nice breakout occurred as suspected , banging through a number of levels , .............................


----------



## seasprite (24 April 2009)

Latest Quarterly and cashflow refer http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090424/pdf/31h730dcgl5vgz.pdf .....................................


----------



## seasprite (4 May 2009)

rig set to drill yellow rose see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090504/pdf/31hdrc2xd5vy1p.pdf for details


----------



## seasprite (8 May 2009)

drilling Frances Dilworth No2 at yellow rose commences see http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00951402


----------



## seasprite (12 May 2009)

operational update frances dilworth no 2 refer http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00952245


----------



## gerkin02 (15 May 2009)

Hi there Seasprite, Looks like this is your forum.

I think we are finally going to have a viable business this time.

Six long years in this stock but finally we are on to it.

All the best  gerkin.


----------



## gerkin02 (15 May 2009)

Pilots,I was all set to meet Metro just before he passed away.

I think he will be looking down and smiling in a few months though.

All the best.


----------



## seasprite (20 May 2009)

gerkin02 said:


> Hi there Seasprite, Looks like this is your forum.
> 
> I think we are finally going to have a viable business this time.
> 
> ...




Anyones thread bud , anyways heres the latest operational update. http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00954448


----------



## Agentm (20 May 2009)

There's a yellow rose in Texas that I am going to see............

keep up the good work seasprite

the yellow rose of texas is an unfortunate folk song so racial and its the unofficial anthem of texas..  

imho the well will find what all exploration wells are finding, the overpressurised eagleford shale formation.. hopefully they may find a few more zones!

i cant be in the current run on AZZ, but i hope you and also gerkin get some great reward for your investment


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 May 2009)

I’m surprised AZZ hasn’t announced some sought of capital raising yet and suspect one might be in the wings

AZZ currently has around 9.3mil convertible notes issued at a face value of $2.00 each for a total amount of $18.7mil.  The notes are set for redemption in October 2013, however, there is a provision for the holders of the notes to request redemption of the full amount on each reset date with the next date being October 2009.  Potentially, all the holders of the notes could request redemption in October, leaving AZZ to come up with $18.7mil.  While it is unlikely that all the holders will request redemption, I suspect a good many will.

AZZ does have a facility to draw down up to $20mil in $300,000 lots every 10 trading days, but only when its share price is above $0.2132.  Whenever its share price is below this figure it is unable to draw on the funds.  Realistically, to get the $20mil it would need to keep its share price above $0.2132 for over 600 trading days or 2.5 years.

Cruikshank has done a great job since taking over though it is yet to be seen how he intends to deal with the issue of the notes


----------



## gerkin02 (20 May 2009)

71% of the notes are held by 3 entities.

These entities are also top 20 shareholders.

The coversion rate (eg 1 for 1,2 for 1)can be altered at the reset date as well as the interest rate.

Management have been working on this issue for a considerable period of time.

All the best.


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 May 2009)

While the convertion rate can be altered, it is currently limited to a maximum of 1 for 4.  It would have to be put to a shareholder vote to increase it higher.

Agree that they have been working on the issue (buying back approx 1.1mil at around half price) but now would seem to be the time put something in place with the share price where it currently sits and the current oil price.

If the market tanks again things could get difficult.


----------



## seasprite (21 May 2009)

AZZ have been forthcoming with that information , and has been available in every cashflow report I have read. What I like to know is what is this "agreed sum" for AZZ's lease sale to Petrohawk. ?????

PS Director Richard Elliot is a director and shareholder of MetroWest Investment Super Fund


----------



## seasprite (25 May 2009)

yellow rose operational update see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090525/pdf/31hr6kp9v9d7xv.pdf . Eagle Ford shale from mudlogs so far in excess of 125 ft .


----------



## seasprite (25 May 2009)

well my threshhold has been met and are taking profits now ,and I still think there is plenty of upside to this one ,  goodluck all to holders.


----------



## pilots (28 May 2009)

Went to the AGM, should be 50c in a week, yellow rose looks good.
If yellow rose comes off they have twenty wells planed.


----------



## fureien (2 June 2009)

hmm its taking a beating today, anyone got anything to suggest why the 11% drop?
seems a bit random for me


----------



## Agentm (2 June 2009)

my view on azz is that the well is just a test well, a pilot hole, so there will be extensive testing and sampling done on it. there is no permit for a lateral on it,that would cost a small fortune, as would a fracc.  the last announcement announced an end to drilling.

its an interesting share to have speculated on, with its very rapid sp movements, imho many would be taking profit realising no further works would be done for some time. 

the real deal imho comes should they choose to do a horizontal, then you would to be reading their  progress reports for indications of hydrocarbons.. followed by a workover and a fracc crew to finish off the well and do a production test..

this share will allow for many of these speculation driven spikes throughout. so if you can enter and exit with the volumes its a great share to make some good gains.. 

i am sure if the operator puts in a new permit for a lateral then things will change, but until they do its a hard for me to see this share just keep on climbing. 

can anyone tell me if azz will fund this well or is it free carried?

also what in laymans terms is the deal with petrohawk..


----------



## pilots (2 June 2009)

At the AGM James said that this well could be on line under one month, they all ready have the program for TWENTY wells if this comes in. James all so said that this year AZZ had a after tax profit of over $600,000. this better than all the loss they have had. As to the SP moving fast up and down, I think that you will find that the top 4 holders hold a lot of shares, so if it wants to rum you won't find a lot to play with, thats my thinking on it. This was the first AGM that I come away from and was happy, bought shares the next day.


----------



## aramz (3 June 2009)

Pilots, Agentm,

If the wireline logging results are good could the share price rally again in the short term or would it need to announce that they will be carrying out a horizontal for it to run considerably? I'm also unsure of how long wireline loggin testing takes.

Twenty Wells planned if this comes in! That's great news. 

Pilots you said that this well could be online in under a month. When you say online do you mean they would have completed a horizontal and started producing?


----------



## pilots (3 June 2009)

aramz said:


> Pilots, Agentm,
> 
> If the wireline logging results are good could the share price rally again in the short term or would it need to announce that they will be carrying out a horizontal for it to run considerably? I'm also unsure of how long wireline loggin testing takes.
> 
> ...



I cant see much happening with the SP until they tell us the flow rates, logging two days at the most, they won't do horizontal, the GAS will go in to the pipe line that is next to the lease, should see cash flow under three weeks from now. What will drive the SP up is when each of the next wells come on line, the big holders that hold AZZ have done for a long time, they have watched it go from over the $1.00 to 5c, they toped up big time, I think you will find no more big jumps up now, just wait and watch what happens each a new well comes on line.


----------



## aramz (3 June 2009)

Thanks pilots. Also thanks for the information above regarding the agm. Do you anticipate they will move quickly with the other wells if this one comes up with goods? Will they use the same drill rig as this test well and get them going one by one? Here's hoping there is some good news soon. It's always a rollercoaster for me as I don't know alot about the drilling game and the volatility of these low volume stocks catches me off guard.


----------



## pilots (3 June 2009)

aramz said:


> Thanks pilots. Also thanks for the information above regarding the agm. Do you anticipate they will move quickly with the other wells if this one comes up with goods? Will they use the same drill rig as this test well and get them going one by one? Here's hoping there is some good news soon. It's always a rollercoaster for me as I don't know alot about the drilling game and the volatility of these low volume stocks catches me off guard.




If this well comes in I think you will find that they will have more than one rig working, as to the rig they are using now I don't know, it could have other contracts to go to. The good side of this is that the USA have plenty of rigs stacked now. AZZ need the money more so than you need the SP to go up, trust me, JC has well under control.


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

Well at long last AZZ have done it, sorry that Metro is not here to see it, both zones bigger than they hoped for, we have our 50c, BUT what will it be in a years time??


----------



## Agentm (9 June 2009)

just curious how you get the .50 valuation pilots?  if i even  mentioned a price prediction in adi i would be roasted!!

very interesting release from john cruikshank

i The results from the Frances Dilworth No. 2 lead Antares to expect similar achievable results throughout Yellow Rose. The Edwards limestone has a resource potential of between 40 and 80 Bcf. Assuming a per well ultimate recovery of 4 Bcf, a completed well cost of $2.5MM USD and a gas price of $5.00 USD/Mcf throughout the life of the project, the following table summarizes the undiscounted per share value of Antares’ 75% working interest in the Edwards limestone resource.

Similarly, the Eagle Ford shale has the expectation of delivering substantial shareholder value. The Eagle Ford represents a resource potential of over 400 Bcfe and over 80 well locations. Assuming a per well ultimate recovery of 5.5 Bcfe, a completed well cost of $5.0MM USD and a gas price of $5.00
USD/Mcfe throughout the entirety of the project, the undiscounted per share value of Antares' 8,200 acre, 50% working interest in the Eagle Ford shale is shown in the following table.

i hope the investors take note and actually believe the eagleford is a commercial zone and that azz achieves some value for the discovery, so far we have seen the eagleford shale get a very muted an unwelcoming response from investors in the O&G smallcap sector..


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> just curious how you get the .50 valuation pilots?  if i even  mentioned a price prediction in adi i would be roasted!!
> 
> very interesting release from john cruikshank
> 
> ...




It is James Cruikshank, not John or Jim, always JAMES. 50C is what it should make this week, this is a good result as the day traders won't touch it, I believe it will be the big institutions who will want AZZ for a long term hold, it is going to take at least a year to get the field rolling. This field looks like a very long life. This has been a long time coming but well worth the wait.


----------



## fureien (9 June 2009)

the day traders are already touching it.


*edit*

i take that back. somebody just made a bid from 35 cents and took out all the sellers up to 37 cents....


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

James just spent 82K on shares, thats a good to see. He all ready holds loads, what I am waiting for the infield drilling to start, now thats when you will see the SP move. This is a long term hold.


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2009)

Pilots please deliver on the FA for the 50c by the end of the week.

Otherwise, you're just ramping.

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2009)

kennas said:


> Pilots please deliver on the FA for the 50c by the end of the week.
> 
> Otherwise, you're just ramping.
> 
> ...



The better FA you could have provided is what AZZ give as a consequence of the successful well.

This is long term of course, not what it should be right now....


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

Kennas,,  50C End of week should be easy, first lets look at the facts, AGM all good news, so good I bought the next day, the field next to AZZ is on line and producing, AZZ field is bigger FACT, AZZ thought they had a pay zone of 125 feet, when in fact they have a pay zone of 286 feet, this morning JC buys 82K of shares, a pipe line is next to AZZ lease, first well on line three weeks time, time to get wells on line b4 next USA winter prices, AZZ have in place for TWENTY wells, how ever as both zones are double of what they expected I would think they will have to have more wells, just now the USA have many rigs stacked, so getting a rig on site won't be any trouble, this field Will take over two years to reach its max flow, this IS the kind of investment that the big institutions look for. All of the above I believe will give AZZ a 50c SP buy the end of this week.


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2009)

pilots said:


> Kennas,,  50C End of week should be easy, first lets look at the facts, AGM all good news, so good I bought the next day, the field next to AZZ is on line and producing, AZZ field is bigger FACT, AZZ thought they had a pay zone of 125 feet, when in fact they have a pay zone of 286 feet, this morning JC buys 82K of shares, a pipe line is next to AZZ lease, first well on line three weeks time, time to get wells on line b4 next USA winter prices, AZZ have in place for TWENTY wells, how ever as both zones are double of what they expected I would think they will have to have more wells, just now the USA have many rigs stacked, so getting a rig on site won't be any trouble, this field Will take over two years to reach its max flow, this IS the kind of investment that the big institutions look for. All of the above I believe will give AZZ a 50c SP buy the end of this week.



None of this adds up to 50c by the end of the week. It may, or may not, but it's just an absolute pluck! We don't do that on ASF, please resist in the future. I thought you knew that? There are just too many factors at play to place such targets within a time frame like that. Looks bloody good longer term though. Cheers, kennas


----------



## fureien (9 June 2009)

also events or news that happen historically (even if its a few days) excite the market for a day or two, but eventually dies down. in order for it to hit 50 cents, we have to see a continuous release of good news or events happenning or discoveries for a continuous rise.
from what ive been seeing, the only reason azz graph looks like a continuous perfectly shaped parabola is because of continious good news. once this stops or news last week like end of drilling hits the market, we see a little reversal.

so just because up until now, all those things you have listed have happen and will be taken into consideration by the market, in order to drive the sp up, we still need more news/events etc to influence a continuous  increase in buyers of the stock.

otherwise, the market will expect great things from AZZ, but everybody who expect great things from the company has already bought in and just holding, nothing to actually influence more buying.

basically, the sp isnt driven by old news.

that being said. i do have confidence that things will gradually occur over the next week or so that will drive up the sp.

but at the same time, im more concerned with day traders taking profits tommorrow


----------



## fureien (9 June 2009)

oh my god...it just hit 42.5 cents....
we are going to see some major profit taking tommorrow lol
its good that it sky rockets....but i want to hold for a bit longer, but rises like this only causes huge profit taking tommorrow...
if it holds u might just get ur 50 cents pilot lol


----------



## adobee (9 June 2009)

wow what a run 4c to 40c... 
this is the sort of stock I dream about... but never have the balls to drop in a cool 50k when its only worth 4c i seem to get the confindence just before the retrace...

Not holding this one but great work to those who are..


----------



## seasprite (9 June 2009)

and you are forgetting toward the year end Harrison 2 will be producing from a more productive zone. Besides this what really gets right up my f.....n backside is shareholders on this forum only post when a stock is doing well. Fat and skinny holders get off your a holes and make posting to promote your stock even if it is taking a back seat. That is why you are here in the sharemarket . "to make money". If you want 50c , promote it. If you know how to log onto a forum indicates to me you know how to type and use the English language. 

After saying that , goodluck to holders , 50c is well deserved for those who have waited but get off your A holes and promote it. By the way I am talking to the one's that only read the thread.


----------



## Agentm (9 June 2009)

adobee said:


> wow what a run 4c to 40c...
> this is the sort of stock I dream about... but never have the balls to drop in a cool 50k when its only worth 4c i seem to get the confindence just before the retrace...
> 
> Not holding this one but great work to those who are..




i am inclined to agree with you.

theres a lot of assuming happening and a very upbeat and straightforward use of the word discovery when there is no evidence of anything other than some background readings!!

i am happy for azz to have made a "successful discovery"  and having done so without actually flow testing any formation what so ever. but imho there are always dangers of things coming back and haunting you if indeed this "successful discovery" does not eventuate into flow of any nature, and the background readings were just that... 

the share has increased some 48% with great turnover today, so the day traders are really having a ball and its easy for long term holders to take a good bit of profit with those volumes..

market cap went up 48% to $73 million also,, not bad for a company making discovery using a few background readings to value its share like it did!

the best thing about this discovery is that there are 3 small caps on the asx also with very large holdings in the eagleford and some are trading at cash value even with flow coming from the eagleford..  it must mean they have equally got upside potential as there is a thirst for investors in these smallcaps..  great news!!


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

seasprite said:


> and you are forgetting toward the year end Harrison 2 will be producing from a more productive zone. Besides this what really gets right up my f.....n backside is shareholders on this forum only post when a stock is doing well. Fat and skinny holders get off your a holes and make posting to promote your stock even if it is taking a back seat. That is why you are here in the sharemarket . "to make money". If you want 50c , promote it. If you know how to log onto a forum indicates to me you know how to type and use the English language.
> 
> After saying that , goodluck to holders , 50c is well deserved for those who have waited but get off your A holes and promote it. By the way I am talking to the one's that only read the thread.




Seasprite, it is not us that need to ramp the price up, it is AZZ you need to do it, they done a real good job at the AGM, and then to day come out with one of the best reports you will see for a long time. Now if you get turned on by ramping you should join the team at hot whoppers, this would rely turn you on, you see over at hot whoppers you will get grounded if you post any thing negative about any share the ramp team is on. I for one are very happy with AZZ, but the good time won't come until they have started to drill the No3/4 well, by then they will know just how good this is.


----------



## seasprite (9 June 2009)

pilots said:


> Seasprite, it is not us that need to ramp the price up




what a load of crap , you are the one that said this will go to 50c , you have to say why and how ,not why not and the holders who read this should back you up , not sit there with their fingers in their daisies.


----------



## pilots (9 June 2009)

seasprite said:


> what a load of crap , you are the one that said this will go to 50c , you have to say why and how ,not why not and the holders who read this should back you up , not sit there with their fingers in their daisies.




If you have a look at post 162 you will see why I think the SP will climb up, what we need now is the flow rates, then you just sit back and wait until they have started the infield drilling. The price rise to day made me real happy, BUT it looks to me you are having a real bad day.


----------



## Miner (9 June 2009)

seasprite said:


> what a load of crap , you are the one that said this will go to 50c , you have to say why and how ,not why not and the holders who read this should back you up , not sit there with their fingers in their daisies.




Folks

I am a Miner so have limited awareness on Oil and Gas.
However reading the threads in ASF for some time and other relevant documents I tend to agree with comments made by Seasprite.

We need to support our comments with tangible facts and figures. We all here to make money and help the forum by feeding relevant information.

I also noticed today AZZ volume of transaction almost 4 times of the volume of sales on Friday. 

Good luck holders.

DNH


----------



## seasprite (9 June 2009)

pilots said:


> If you have a look at post 162 you will see why I think the SP will climb up, what we need now is the flow rates, then you just sit back and wait until they have started the infield drilling. The price rise to day made me real happy, BUT it looks to me you are having a real bad day.



Take time out and re read my posts pilots , I was condenming those who don't post and ride the tails of those who do.


----------



## fureien (27 July 2009)

is anyone still holding azz?

trading halt today, with no real reason given. anyone have a clue?

im still holding


----------



## pilots (27 July 2009)

fureien said:


> is anyone still holding azz?
> 
> trading halt today, with no real reason given. anyone have a clue?
> 
> im still holding




Better than expected flow rates???????? I sure hope so. But it just could be they are going to ask for more money to develop the field, A take over, got more land, I am only guessing.


----------



## Agentm (27 July 2009)

pilots said:


> Better than expected flow rates???????? I sure hope so. But it just could be they are going to ask for more money to develop the field, A take over, got more land, I am only guessing.




pilots the second page mentioned capital raising as the sole reason for the halt

i think it trades on wednesday from memory


----------



## Sandinista (31 July 2009)

I assume that a large investor has been negotiated allowing for the full acquisition of further acreage in the Yellow Rose project, hence the trading halt prior to announcement.

As a small shareholder I'm just a little curious as to how long before trading would recommence?

It sounds like good news though???


----------



## pilots (31 July 2009)

Sandinista said:


> I assume that a large investor has been negotiated allowing for the full acquisition of further acreage in the Yellow Rose project, hence the trading halt prior to announcement.
> 
> As a small shareholder I'm just a little curious as to how long before trading would recommence?
> 
> It sounds like good news though???




The good thing for us is that they will have completed testing the well, and will have all the numbers for when the TH is over, this looks VERY VERY good just now.


----------



## Sandinista (31 July 2009)

pilots said:


> The good thing for us is that they will have completed testing the well, and will have all the numbers for when the TH is over, this looks VERY VERY good just now.




I tend to think it will be great news too. It looks good for the long term prosperity of the business!


----------



## brettc4 (3 August 2009)

This share has been in a trading Halt for a while, and according to Comsec is 'suspended'.  Also when I look at my portfolio in Comsec, it says the value of my holding is $0.

Does anyone know why it is taking so long to come out of the Trading Halt??


----------



## pilots (3 August 2009)

brettc4 said:


> This share has been in a trading Halt for a while, and according to Comsec is 'suspended'.  Also when I look at my portfolio in Comsec, it says the value of my holding is $0.
> 
> Does anyone know why it is taking so long to come out of the Trading Halt??




 It could be a long time, have a read of the report to the ASX on the 28, DON'T worry they are AOK, your money is safe, you WILL make money on them.


----------



## fureien (4 August 2009)

your guess is as good as mine. probably taking longer than expected to sort out watever they have to do. i think thats why they didnt specify a date for end of halt. unlike URL who majorly screwed me over by extending it and giving me false hope.

but this on the other hand, i cant see as being any bad news. the only thing i can think of that may bring down the SP would be some lame uneventful announcement that is not price sensitive, something actually negative (which i dont think should happen considering the recent performance) or capital raising which has an upside.

if its a public raising and higher than current price...well use your logic to figure out what happens.
if its below the market price (it better be significantly lower) then us azz holders can probably take it up and sell on market before it revalues lower.
i think alot of people have realised cap raisings usually = easy money.

either way, from what i can see unless something drastic happens, then i can only see good news happening. this is me being overly optimistic though


----------



## Sandinista (4 August 2009)

fureien said:


> if its a public raising and higher than current price...well use your logic to figure out what happens.
> if its below the market price (it better be significantly lower) then us azz holders can probably take it up and sell on market before it revalues lower.
> i think alot of people have realised cap raisings usually = easy money.
> 
> either way, from what i can see unless something drastic happens, then i can only see good news happening. this is me being overly optimistic though




I see two possible announcements. 
i) Closed capital raising involving a large institutional investor and announcement of the purchase to 100% share of additional acreage for Yellow Rose project. No offer to existing shareholders; or
ii) Negotiations with institutional investor was not successful, allowing only a 50% share in additional Yellow Rose acreage.

I'm only speculating, so I'm sure time will tell. I can only see good news though...


----------



## Sandinista (5 August 2009)

The quarterly report released yesterday mentions that $10,000,000 capital was raised, (40 million ordinary shares at 0.25).

Must have been a closed CR. What would this mean for the long run?



> 6. Corporate
> 6.1 Cash Position
> As at the date of this report inclusive of the capital raising from the issue of 40 million shares at 25
> cents and having already paid the interest payment due on the convertible notes, all AFE (Authority
> ...




Source: Antares Energy 30 June 2009 Quarterly Report


----------



## fureien (5 August 2009)

well u were half right, nice spotting of the CR though. it appears they are going to still raise more money. i can only see this as a good thing



> Additionally Patersons Securities Limited will act as lead manager to a Share Purchase Plan
> (SPP). Under the SPP all eligible shareholders will have the opportunity to subscribe for up to
> $15,000 worth of fully paid ordinary shares. New shares under the SPP will be offered at the
> same price as the Placement, being 25 cents per share, a 18.5% discount to the volume
> ...





it says eligible shareholders. i assume they just mean anyone who is on their register as of 20th august right?
if so i am most certainly going to take up my $15000 and im going to use another broker account to buy AZZ so i can get another $15000


the only issue is i confused myself a bit and cant get my head around the order i should do things.

currently as i type the sp is rallying  a bit on the good news. clearly its because of AZZ's increased interest in the yellow rose project but also people who want to start to get in right? how long will this last? im speculating until end of entitlement period and ppl have no chance to get in and shareholders start taking arbitrage profits? or will it drop before then?

the sp isnt even rallying that hard either which is a surprise to me


----------



## gerkin02 (5 August 2009)

Be careful how you handle this.

The company has stated they only want an extra $2m or 8m extra shares issued.They dont want extra dilution at this stage so you may only recieve a small portion of you allocation,if any as it may close early.

All the best.


----------



## fureien (5 August 2009)

good point, i just noticed that myself.

at the same time the sp is getting pumppled already :S
just went from 33.5 to 29.5


----------



## shoe crew (20 August 2009)

Ive recently been told to have a look at AZZ,
I remember the stock back years ago, and I have since turned away from onshore/Gulf of Mexico...
not favourable cash flow positive region, and high success rate doesnt mean anything... TEX for example pulled right back after its recent well Snapper A-3....
anyway, im just about to start researching AZZ anybody want to share some info on this company and I will share mine?


----------



## Agentm (20 August 2009)

shoe crew

i have been watching this one a while.

its got some interesting acreages but the current well has yet to deliver anything.  its in a region where the eagleford is active, but it remains to be seen if the well is going to get anything on the edwards reef itself.

azz is drilling a vertical well, the francis dilworth, which so far has tested the gas zones in the edwards

it reports this

_Antares is pleased to announce phase one of the Frances Dilworth No. 2 production testing program is complete. Phase one included the perforation and stimulation of the Edwards limestone being the lower most formation in the Frances Dilworth No. 2 well. *Due to gas deliverability being less than our previously advised self imposed commercial hurdle rate of greater than 2 Mmcf/d*, production stream composition analysis, project economics and the surrounding Eagle Ford shale results, Antares will proceed with phase
two of the production testing program in the pursuit of achieving the greatest shareholder value in the shortest possible time frame being the successful development of the Eagle Ford shale. _


the edwards is not commercially viable on the frac they performed, which is very disappointing for the investors. so the secondary target would be the condensate rich eagleford shale above. 

the next phase for AZZ is to raise capital and then put in a horizontal completion on the untested eagleford shale. the eagleford shale on the reef region itself is not tested regionally, and petrohawk are not mentioning the francis dilworth well in their presentations at all. but petrohawk have land on assignment from AZZ and will be completing a well called Donnell 457 No. 1H shortly. that well sits south of the reef and not on it like the francis dilworth, and will probably flow at similar rates to the other eagleford wells south of the reef.  what ever potential value the assignment acreages have are imho entirely reasonable to be considered in the AZZ valuations

the next phase that AZZ have chosen is unusual imho, rather than test the eagleford itself in the vertical completion, something they have planned for in the construction of the well itself,  the AZZ decision is to put in a an expensive lateral and then frac the well, so its very much unknown territory for azz holders, as they will be spending a lot of capital on a well that will be testing rock that is not tested for its ability to flow, so there wont be any prior frac data to call on and its will be a real hit or miss job as far as the multi stage frac goes.. and therefor has to be considered a high risk venture still but somewhat derisked with the knowledge the shale is commercial south of the reef but not tested on the reef itself

to me the only acreages worthy of real valuation attention is the assignment acreages to petrohawk, as its definitely in the right zone, the petorhawk slide below shows where they are looking. other holders in the azz share may want to enlighten as to what the real value of th assignment acreages will be to azz.

as is said the region where the fracis dilworth well sits is yet to be tested in the shale and its unknown whether its going to be commercially productive or whether it may be tight there like the edwards zone  has demonstrated

i will post a recent slide from petrohawk and the francis dilworth as you can see is located in the reef region

things to look out for is in the future is a permit for a horizontal completion on the francis dilworth, (yet to be put in the RRC). when that happens you can be reasonably certain the next phase is happening, and you can look around regionally and maybe look at the eog wells in karnes county as a guide as to what happens in tight shale, and example,  the EOG milton well is on the "Karnes trough" and is needing gas lift to extract good flow there, its unknown whether the edwards reef will be the same as the karnes trough, buts its interesting that petrohawk have deliberately not drilled on the reef region itself, which may be an indicator as to what others feel regards the reef

the region has far higher condensate than the lasalle wells, which is why it possibly worth the risk on a lateral in francis dilworth, but the region gets even more richer (many times) in condensate as you progress on trend through live oak and into karnes county (look at eka, aut and adi for their ops in those regions)

all imho and dyor

whats your info?


----------



## gerkin02 (20 August 2009)

Agentm,
           To the best of my knowledge petrohawk have no acreage that includes the edwards limestone trend.Their acreage is all below that.
On the seismic data that antares aquired the joint venture acreage that petrohawk has is some 1000ft plus deeper than much of antares acreages.
From my research once you move above 11000ft the chances of increased condensate content are increased.It will be interesting to see where the lateral will be located in the francis dilworth 2 well.

As for the edwards limestone,with a verticle well and an acid frac it was unlikely that the well would flow more than 2mmscfd,but in wells you test from the lowest zone first,plu with prodominately dry gas its simply not commercial in the current environment.

If the eagle ford is sucessful in this well,the will be no more wells drilled to intersect the edwards until all available eagle ford shale wells are drilled.

People ask if the 39000 acres antares shot 3d seismic over is so prospective ,why have other companies not leased the land.

There are several reasons for this,
1)only antares,sidc and pioneer have acess to the seismic
2)why hasnt pioneer leased some of the land then?
3)I believe antares and sidc still have a valid deed of exclusivity over the balance of the land.
4)I believe petrohawk has only been given access to the 3d seismic data for the land involved in the joint venture. 

I hope this sheds some light on some grey areas.

All the best.

P.S. I wish to add that it doesn't make economic sense in the current environment to spend additional funds completing a horizontal on the edwards (if it is possible) to maybe only increase flow rates by a modest amount when you can perform a horizontal in the eagle ford with potentially a significant condensate content hence far greater commercial economics.


----------



## shoe crew (20 August 2009)

Hey AgentM,
heres my thoughts....
I only just sat down for an hour and looked at this company, I do not hold it...

Im not excited about the company...AZZ is similar to what ive been saying about GDN...(not here)
But AZZ has more going for it than GDN, so no direction comparison in that respect....
First of all,
I have noticed some inconsistancys in the share price predictions (outlook) in the companys market releases...Developing/Producing the Shale zone at The Eagle Ford interval is not a company making project, even though it is potentially large in resource...
The revenue stream is drawn out for 15 years plus... If only those revenues could be drawn out in 2-3 years!... Its a major difference, and these sorts of revenues are not large enough to grow a strong cashflow positive company to support a market value of 63 million...
AZZ has run hard this year up about 500%...

This company is all about Eagle Ford shales testing program now...
horizontal well and fracture stimulation...
West Wharton and Oyster Creek provide little real production umff......
Looking at The Edwards Objective straight away I see a problem...
80 BCF target, its just not enough...
80BCF one well, YES...
but thats off 20 wells...

Eagle Ford Shale potential right now, but not the sort of attractive investment for me.... hype usually has a part to play initially so there could be trading opportunities....exposure to risk makes it not worth it overall, but who knows what will happen ....
Such a lofty current market valuation is being held up by a thread......
Ok...
I read in the latest company ann that this project Yellow Rose, and The Eagle Ford Shale target, could add $7.84 worth of value to the company....

I cant post link until Ive made 5 posts...
(its in recent report)...

The first thing I saw wrong was how there was no discounting (which cripples those revenues drawn out in 10 years plus)..... and that each well costs 5million US dollars to drill, where they state different drilling costs in the summary....
so on the High end estimates of the size of the resource 140 development wells would be required to get Gas in total of 288 BCF... so out of revenues of 1.4 Billion US... 140 well * $5M=700 Million US.
making the resource worth 700,000,000 over 20 years...
AZZ is sinking all its funds into this well (a few million left perhap?, I didnt have time to look at cash position exactly)...
Each one of these shale wells could recover 4-7 BCF...
so say 6BCF...
Therefore each well will earn 30million US dollars over its life time...
so a drips and drabs earner unless you get many development wells in, and I just cant see this company maintaining their current exposure in the project over the next few years as this is costly to get off the ground... There might be a time for this company... not yet though.....
Initial run will pull back (if there is one), because the market will eventually sink in the 6MMCF ann, and go ohhhh.... "thats not really that large"...
Boy,
I would like to see AZZ get 100 wells in there, .... AZZ's partners budget for further development of Eagleford would be 120million US dollars next year...
How on Earth is AZZ going to be able to fund its position as a drips and drabs potential producer for at least the next two years.......
Im not excited for this company...

On another note Eagle Fold Shale came in 50 feet above estimates...
Hum...
And what,
When they flow tested The Edwards Objective it flowed at less than 2MMCF which is below the breakeven point for taking the project further.........
humm... by how much less than 2MMCF did Edwards flow at, can anyone tell me? It didnt say...
This might give a better indication on how Edwards might flow...
Discoveries and flow testing along the Edwards trend to date have been successful in the 8MMCF per day region, in La Salle County...


----------



## Agentm (20 August 2009)

gerkin02 said:


> Agentm,
> To the best of my knowledge petrohawk have no acreage that includes the edwards limestone trend.Their acreage is all below that.
> On the seismic data that antares aquired the joint venture acreage that petrohawk has is some 1000ft plus deeper than much of antares acreages.
> From my research once you move above 11000ft the chances of increased condensate content are increased.It will be interesting to see where the lateral will be located in the francis dilworth 2 well.
> ...




gerkin

i am an observer here only, i  would jump on any good eagleford  shale play thats going to run in a heartbeat, i really have looked this play through quite thoroughly.. my questions on why petrohawk dont drill on the reef itself or north of it must be because they have some good local knowledge on the region.. would love to see some local data on the eagleford in lasalle and mcmullen on the reef or north of it, but i have not tracked any down yet..

re the 3d thing..

conoco are doing a massive 3 d operation in live oak and karnes, part of it is on the tcei/ adi acreages, but that does not mean adi will purchase it. 

3d's dont gave you mineral rights on land in texas, you sign up a different contract for a 3d, as for a pipeline and also for a exploration lease deal.
some friends of mine in texas have another deal, where their land is being used for underground storage, so they get royalties there also!

these points you raise 

People ask if the 39000 acres antares shot 3d seismic over is so prospective ,why have other companies not leased the land.

There are several reasons for this,
1)only antares,sidc and pioneer have acess to the seismic
2)why hasnt pioneer leased some of the land then?
3)I believe antares and sidc still have a valid deed of exclusivity over the balance of the land.
4)I believe petrohawk has only been given access to the 3d seismic data for the land involved in the joint venture. 

I hope this sheds some light on some grey areas.

1/ if pioneer have access to the seismic then so be it, but from what i see they are not going to drill north of the edwards reef, from my memory their next eagleford well will be well south of the reef in mcmullen county.
anyone can do another 3d on the same region. in lasalle there is the union pacific PENA-PENA UNIT that tested the chalks in 1991, 

2/ pioneer has not leased land in mcmullen primarily as it has well over 300,000 acres of far more prospective acres of eagleford already, and it has also got eagleford/chalks plays in dewitt and karnes and bee counties.. they dont discuss their chalks well but i know all about it. and the eagleford regions that pioneers has in dewitt, karnes are way superior to the eagleford in mcmullen. (250 - 300 + bo per 1mmcf )  they are simply testing the bookend of the play east and west atm..

3/ if AZZ has exclusivity over land then they should declare it, its a public company and that should not be hidden, i am not aware of any such deed, and imho any landowner signing one would be limiting their opportunities, can you varify where the info on this is? i would be interested in that.

4/if petrohawk buy 3d data for their use, its not uncommon. i doubt if it would be given..  nothing is free in the oil game.


shoecrew. i understand what you saying in regard to your opinion on azz, i share some of them myself,  i am not sure if your being too harsh on azz, but i do agree the costs for development of a play like this is far beyond the scope and more importantly the ability of azz.. 

should azz find the eagleford is active and commercial in their current well, then i think the opportunity to get a roll onto the play is  not outside the scope of azz if they held a far smaller interest.  it would take 2 - 3 rigs and need a good $50 - $100 mill to charge into the play. these wells are being drilled in some really staggering times.. 

there is a good commercial envelope there to work in, but you need the rock to flow and the wells to produce some good condensate, the mcmullen and lasalle county wells need much higher ip figures.  in live oak i believe the eskew west well of COP is now settling in at 500 bopd, so the economics of the eagleford is highly attractive there with payback in months. and a handy profit within a year.. and they are looking at 20 year flow rates on the shale

not saying azz is not a good investment, i am just observing the share myself and questioning why noone is drilling on the reef or north of the edwards reef in lasalle and mcmullen?  and i just dont get why they dont test the eagleford first b4 pushing into a shale lateral?? if you have a well there and have designed it for a test, then why not test it? 


that part is a mystery for me in any case..?? 

gerkin are you aware why they changed course?


all imho and dyor.. and i am not trying to put down azz at all, just throwing in a few observations and questions..


----------



## gerkin02 (20 August 2009)

Agentm,The reason I believe antares and SIDC have an exclusive right to the remaining area of the 39000 acre 3d survey is that this land is owned by SIDC.
Hope this helps kind regards.







Agentm said:


> gerkin
> 
> i am an observer here only, i  would jump on any good eagleford  shale play thats going to run in a heartbeat, i really have looked this play through quite thoroughly.. my questions on why petrohawk dont drill on the reef itself or north of it must be because they have some good local knowledge on the region.. would love to see some local data on the eagleford in lasalle and mcmullen on the reef or north of it, but i have not tracked any down yet..
> 
> ...


----------



## Agentm (20 August 2009)

gerkin02 said:


> Agentm,The reason I believe antares and SIDC have an exclusive right to the remaining area of the 39000 acre 3d survey is that this land is owned by SIDC.
> Hope this helps kind regards.




not really, there were a heap of questions unanswered there gerkin

if you say SIDC owns the land, that does not hold up with my data, i my data says dilworth  owns it and SIDC have the leases until 2012

Type:
	Memorandum of Lease 	
Lease Form:
	Not Selected
Date:
	3/3/2009 	
Effective Date:
	2/11/2009
Multiple Leases:
	no
Lessor / Grantor:
	FRANCES DILWORTH, ET AL    400 FM 534    SANDIA, TX 78383
Lessee / Grantee:
	San Isidro Development Co, LC    400 FM 534    Sandia, TX 78383
Acres:
	8577.0 	
Depths Covered:
	unknown
Survey	HOUSTON, J N	A-878 Sec:31	DILWORTH RANCH
Survey	POITEVENT, J/STEELE, J	A-825 Sec:8	JAMERS H HOUSTON, #31
Survey	POITEVENT, J/STEELE, J	A-828 Sec:6	JAMES STEELE
Survey	POITEVENT, J	A-370 Sec:9	JAMES STEELE
Survey	BS&F	A-582 Sec:29	J POITEVENT
Survey	DIAZ, J I	A-175	B S & F
Survey	VASQUEZ, R	A-487	JUAM IGNACIO DIAZ
Survey	BENITES, T	A-65	RAFAEL VASQUEZ
Survey	POITEVENT, J	A-374 Sec:7	TRINIDAD BENITES
Survey	BS&F/MILLER, N R	A-934 Sec:30	J POITEVENT
Survey	AB&M/LANE, J W	A-693 Sec:26	N R MILLER
Survey	RUDDER, MRS E M	A-939 Sec:506	J W LANE



Type:
	Memorandum of Lease 	
Lease Form:
	Not Selected
Date:
	3/3/2009 	
Effective Date:
	2/11/2009
Multiple Leases:
	no
Lessor / Grantor:
	FRANCES DILWORTH, ET AL    400 FM 534    SANDIA, TX 78383
Lessee / Grantee:
	San Isidro Development Co, LC    400 FM 534    Sandia, TX 78383
Acres:
	8577.0 	
Depths Covered:
	unknown
Survey	HOUSTON, J N	A-878 Sec:31	DILWORTH RANCH
Survey	POITEVENT, J/STEELE, J	A-825 Sec:8	JAMERS H HOUSTON, #31
Survey	POITEVENT, J/STEELE, J	A-828 Sec:6	JAMES STEELE
Survey	POITEVENT, J	A-370 Sec:9	JAMES STEELE
Survey	BS&F	A-582 Sec:29	J POITEVENT
Survey	DIAZ, J I	A-175	B S & F
Survey	VASQUEZ, R	A-487	JUAM IGNACIO DIAZ
Survey	BENITES, T	A-65	RAFAEL VASQUEZ
Survey	POITEVENT, J	A-374 Sec:7	TRINIDAD BENITES
Survey	BS&F/MILLER, N R	A-934 Sec:30	J POITEVENT
Survey	AB&M/LANE, J W	A-693 Sec:26	N R MILLER
Survey	RUDDER, MRS E M	A-939 Sec:506	J W LANE

  	Instrument Terms
Term:
	36 months 	  	
Delay Rental:
	No 	
Bonus:

Expiration:
	2/11/2012 


but i am not so concerned about the leases myself my questions are more on the region and the sudden change of plan..  i'll leave it for the time being if no one can answer

best of luck

cheers


----------



## gerkin02 (20 August 2009)

The president/ceo of sidc is blackstone dilworth.

I believe he has been approached many times before for lease of his land.

Antares were successful in negotiating a 50/50 joint venture with him.

Hope this helps


----------



## Agentm (20 August 2009)

gerkin02 said:


> The president/ceo of sidc is blackstone dilworth.
> 
> I believe he has been approached many times before for lease of his land.
> 
> ...




again its not really too clear, i would say your wrong in assuming sidc actually own it. 

sidc would not own the land, the president does and leases it to sidc. if there is a deal in place for the leases its really irrelevant, azz would hold rights to leases for 3 years and  the questions i am asking are not really about the leases, but about the change of course on the dilworth well and the reasons why they are chasing the shale on the reef itself with a lateral and not testing it in the vertical as previously advised, those two questions are more what is curious to me..  

again i am not really going to ask the same thing over and over and get answers on leases,  i really dont want to be spending hours on basically pointless issues on the leases girkin if its ok with you..

cheers


----------



## gerkin02 (20 August 2009)

Agentm,
           How many companies do you know that have had a successful producing eagle ford shale well from a verticle.?

With the data that antares has access to the only way to see if this well will be commercial is to perform a horizontal test with a possible 3000ft frac.

This is the completion techniques that most of the reputable operators are doing.

Antares will use the same operators that are currently performing petrohawks wells.

As you say if you cant obtain significant condensate quantities then you will not have a commercial operation.

I am not critising you as you are responsible for my current significant gains in the eagle ford shale.

Thankyou again and all the best.


----------



## Agentm (20 August 2009)

happy to answer this but remember its all imho

COP have a commercial well in the eagleford, its called kunde 1. producing since 2005. its the discovery well.. but the best way ot go with the shale is horizontal

gerkin, the point is being missed by you on why you test a vertical well in the first place, its done so you can learn firstly if the rock will flow.. very important to know...  and you can get a lot of technical detail and information from a vertical frac to help understand how to frac a horizontal successfully. its a cost saver as your paying for a long lateral and a very expensive frac..

many operators will drill a pilot hole, and set it up for multiple tests if there are multiple targets, as in the case of the fracis dilworth,  azz themselves said they designed the well for that. my question is why design a well to do this then change course.. 

regarding the horizontal, most operators do a vertical pilot hole, test it for a while, look at declines and make sure the rock is good enough to spend more capital on.  you rarely go into a region blind and just test a horizontal first up.  if you have a endless supply of capital you may, but with marginal capital its reckless imho

AZZ can expect similar rates of condensate as with the other regional petrohawk wells, but if the shale is tight they may not get the high flow rates that the other wells in the more prospective regions south of the reef are getting

my concern is that azz may experience what eog did in karnes county..  not that its stopped them there, eog are drilling two wells right now , a vertical right next to a brand new horizontal. what EOG will do is experiment with the vertical by listening in with seismic collectors and get very clear pictures during the frac, these techniques will get them better understandings and teach them how to modify the frac and extract better flow raters in the tight shale.. the vertical can later become a horizontal..


my view is that dilworth 2 should be drilled at the same time as a vertical, then learn all you can in the frac. but running blind on the current well is a concern to me. with a second well you can get the benefit of delivering better wells later with the invaluable data you collect.

right now they would be guessing with the frac.


all imho and dyor and i will leave the board for a while,  i dont own the share and its taking a lot of my time really

best of luck

all imho and dyor


----------



## gerkin02 (31 August 2009)

Antares directors continuing to buy on market.

When management are opening their own wallets up,this is usually a positive.

Theres nothing like sharing the pain or gain with the average punter.

All the best.


----------



## fureien (31 August 2009)

i sold out above 31 cents before the exentitlement date and bought back in again at 25 cents. Didnt need the capital raising lol. Ive been trying to average down further these days. i have full confidence in this stock to bounce back up in the future too. Even purely on a technical/a basis


----------



## pilots (21 October 2009)

Looks to me like some one is buying this to day, some thing is going on.
I have been waiting for a long time for this to happen.


----------



## fureien (21 October 2009)

probably that resource announcement from Nutech? i dont really understand it but it looks to be like there were positive results obviously.

not that im complaining about a long awaited 16% gain lol. now my dillemah is to sell or hold.


----------



## fureien (26 October 2009)

argh my broker (IB) liquidated my AZZ stock without telling me to make room for my BLY SPP entitlement that i asked for.They said insufficient funds. but liquidated by emailing me at midnight on the day they sold it (which was also at 10:15 am btw) so i had no control watsoever.

now i missed the boat on azz which ive been holding for ages. sighs. they liquidated at 29.5c. its not too bad but thats 20% extra profit i missed cause some brokers dont have the decency to inform their customers properly.


----------



## skc (26 October 2009)

fureien said:


> argh my broker (IB) liquidated my AZZ stock without telling me to make room for my BLY SPP entitlement that i asked for.They said insufficient funds. but liquidated by emailing me at midnight on the day they sold it (which was also at 10:15 am btw) so i had no control watsoever.
> 
> now i missed the boat on azz which ive been holding for ages. sighs. they liquidated at 29.5c. its not too bad but thats 20% extra profit i missed cause some brokers dont have the *decency to inform their customers properly*.





I feel your frustration... but how has it got anything to do with decency?

When you signed the form to apply for an account you accepted that they will liquidate your positions at their discretion without notice.

I guess you can't expect great service and low cost brokerage model on the one broker.


----------



## gerkin02 (7 December 2009)

With the fracture stimulation of the Francis dilworth 2 due to start on the 8th December,we will finally have some results in about 10 days.

With their 6" spur line completed and a transportation agreement finalised with Petrohawk we will finally either realise success,and a very active future or the cold hard facts that we have all been part of an unrealistic dream.

All the best.


----------



## pilots (7 December 2009)

The bit I like is that they have built the pipe line, that tells me they are sure of production, the big question is how much will it flow. This could be the Xmas we have been waiting for. The last AGM  James was talking over 100 wells.


----------



## prozac (29 December 2009)

Been having a look see at AZZ. The daily volumes are not that great. How much of the company is held be Top20 or Top40?


----------



## gerkin02 (29 December 2009)

Probably about 55% is held by the top 20 with about 246m shares currently on issue.

All the best.


----------



## Sadok (5 January 2010)

Any one got any thoughts on AZZ?

I bought into them the other day at $0.63 on advice from a friend who has held them for last 2 years through the high's and lows.  

Apparently they had a bit of a write up in the Australian last weekend as well.


----------



## pilots (11 January 2010)

Sadok said:


> Any one got any thoughts on AZZ?
> 
> I bought into them the other day at $0.63 on advice from a friend who has held them for last 2 years through the high's and lows.
> 
> Apparently they had a bit of a write up in the Australian last weekend as well.




Some one must know some thing, got to 77c this morning, if the frack is as good as they hope we will have the $1 IN NO TIME, but if the frack is a fizzer, we will have 10c in no time.


----------



## prozac (11 January 2010)

Thanks for the response gerkin.

This was trading at about 50c when I last looked! It still hasn't actually produced any oil yet?


----------



## rock86 (11 January 2010)

prozac said:


> Thanks for the response gerkin.
> 
> This was trading at about 50c when I last looked! It still hasn't actually produced any oil yet?




This share price is just running on anticipation with no results, which IMO are long overdue. All holders better hope for a good result or will need a quick trigger finger, cause if the results are bad, I can see this heading south quick.

Good Luck to all holders.


----------



## gerkin02 (12 January 2010)

Rock86,
          You also said that in your opinion you could see no significant movement in this stock until the well results were announced.

That was at 40c.

Stock currently trading at 70c in the US.

The market dictates the price and its always ready to reward or hit you hard on a moments notice.

From 3.5c to 73.5c in less than 12 months its certainly gained much positive and negative attention.

All the best.


----------



## robtrade (12 January 2010)

There was a "research note" published recently (by the company that did the SPP) with AUD0.90 price target in 1 year.  It's a PDF presentation and you can see it at the Antares website under ASX announcements 2009.  Maybe this is the reason for the recent price run-up?


----------



## skyQuake (12 January 2010)

Looks a bit like exhaustion to me; AZZ in the US trades tiny volume so I wouldn't bet too much on that as a price leader.


----------



## pilots (21 January 2010)

I think you will find that the SP will slowly climb up after todays release, one week b4 production starts at long last.


----------



## pilots (28 January 2010)

Good photo today of the frack set up, now you can see why it costs so much to frack, 990 tones of proppant  pumped down the hole, all we have to do now is wait


----------



## condog (31 January 2010)

pilots said:


> Good photo today of the frack set up, now you can see why it costs so much to frack, 990 tones of proppant  pumped down the hole, all we have to do now is wait




Hi Pilots/all

990T of prop seems a lot is that indicative of them going for some big fracs or are they suffering leak-off / leaching issues..(Although Petrohawk have stated they are trippling thier frac volumes of late as well)....How many fracs where they doing down this one??

Also how many current wells have they got underway and where/when are they getting the capital for the 10 wells in 2010, they seem a lot short on cash at present with 1.9M and Q costs of 9M..

I like there 10 /20/35 plan, nice and aggressive and their operators seem high class...


----------



## rock86 (1 February 2010)

Results are in:

"Antares Energy is thrilled to announce the Initial Production (IP) rate of the Frances Dilworth No. 2H is 790 Bo/d and 900 Mcf/d with an initial flowing tubing pressure of 4,500 psi on a 22/64” choke. The well is flowing 53 API gravity oil and 1,300 MBTU/Mcf gas. This equates to a 15.4 Mmcfe/d rate on an 18:1 revenue equivalency basis accounting for the quality of the liquids rich gas."

Very, very impressive results.


----------



## gerkin02 (1 February 2010)

Antares have now given credability to their ground on the edwards reef trend and further north.

With approx 850bbls of oil per 1mmcfdg,this area is one of the best performing to date.

The very high liquid content creates very sound economics and reduces the reliance on gas pricing.

I think this well will certainly gain some attention for the company and its lease holdings.

All the best.


----------



## pilots (1 February 2010)

condog said:


> Hi Pilots/all
> 
> 990T of prop seems a lot is that indicative of them going for some big fracs or are they suffering leak-off / leaching issues..(Although Petrohawk have stated they are trippling thier frac volumes of late as well)....How many fracs where they doing down this one??
> 
> ...



 No leak off, I think it was 11 fracks, the last AGM they was talking of around 100 wells. They will now have to watch out that some one will want to buy them out.


----------



## condog (1 February 2010)

Todays announcment is fantasticlly positive


> Antares Energy is thrilled to announce the Initial Production (IP) rate of the Frances Dilworth No. 2H is 790 Bo/d and 900 Mcf/d with an initial flowing tubing pressure of 4,500 psi on a 22/64” choke. The well is flowing 53 API gravity oil and 1,300 MBTU/Mcf gas. This equates to a 15.4 Mmcfe/d rate on an 18:1 revenue equivalency basis accounting for the quality of the liquids rich gas.








How long till similar value is recognised in AUT, ADI, EKA ?

Disc - I own DYOR etc


----------



## pilots (1 February 2010)

I don't think that the well will have finish unloading all the frac fluid yet, you could find they will come back in the next few days with a better flow rate, when you add up the Dollars, then multiply that by 35 you have one hell of a income.


----------



## condog (2 February 2010)

DJIA up this morning, possibly yesterdays fantastic news might get noticed and built in a bit more....


----------



## pilots (2 February 2010)

Looking at the trading yesterday and to day, it looks to me like a big holder want out real bad, cant see the SP moving until the next well comes on line.


----------



## condog (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> Looking at the trading yesterday and to day, it looks to me like a big holder want out real bad, cant see the SP moving until the next well comes on line.




They cant be too big or theyd be required to report....  although there is more sell pressure then lately
I wouldnt go worrying...they will need a cap to keep going, but they now have some good cash flow and will attract easy capital with that online...


----------



## condog (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> Looking at the trading yesterday and to day, it looks to me like a big holder want out real bad, cant see the SP moving until the next well comes on line.




Theres actually a disclosure notice just been added, but its a director buying 28000 shares, nothing worth batting an eye lid over though..


----------



## condog (3 February 2010)

Patterson Research report from AZZ website -* bear in mind this is written in december before the report of Dilworth 2H flow..which was extremely positive on 1 feb 2010*
Full report here: Disc - no responsibility is taken for external links by me or ASF....I own DYOR ...
http://www.gtp.com.au/antaresenergy/inewsfiles/2009 12 22 AZZ Patersons.pdf



> We maintain our speculative BUY recommendation with a price target $0.90/sh. Our valuation is based on a full field development of the existing acreage at the Yellow Rose, Blue Bonnet and Hawkville projects risked at 20%. With geological and mechanical risk at a minimum, our risking is a function of progress towards certification of the modelled 2C resources. Hence we view the booking of reserves as the key driver to value, as would any potential acquirer and will look to upgrade our valuation as reserves certification is progressed.
> 
> Summary
> ●
> ...


----------



## condog (3 February 2010)

And then yesterdays Patersons target is upgraded to $1.03


> We have upgraded our recommendation from speculative to a BUY with an increased price target of $1.03/sh. We have increased our Yellow Rose valuation, moving from a 20% to 25% risking to mark progress towards booking reserves and de-risking the modelled 2C resource. Our valuation utilises a full field development based on the NuTech modelled rates but will look to readdress this as more production data becomes available.




Disc - ASF and me take no resposibility for external links...DYOR
Full report:
http://www.gtp.com.au/antaresenergy/inewsfiles/2010 02 03 AZZ Patersons.pdf


----------



## pilots (3 February 2010)

One thing that has been over looked by every one is that the flow tests we are looking at are the INITIAL PRODUCTION RATES, Now this frack has had  around 900tons of frack sand pumped down the well with one hell of a lot of water, now that water will be unloading for quite some time, it would not surprise me if they give us a new flow rates this week thats better than the first flow rates. You wont get the true value of the real SP until they get three wells on line, then watch your back, they will all be coming at us.


----------



## condog (3 February 2010)

pilots said:


> One thing that has been over looked by every one is that the flow tests we are looking at are the INITIAL PRODUCTION RATES, Now this frack has had  around 900tons of frack sand pumped down the well with one hell of a lot of water, now that water will be unloading for quite some time, it would not surprise me if they give us a new flow rates this week thats better than the first flow rates. You wont get the true value of the real SP until they get three wells on line, then watch your back, they will all be coming at us.




And as in the case of Kennedy for ADI AUT.... they probably have not run tubing...in which case that should see some improvment as well...


----------



## fureien (3 February 2010)

argh i totally forgot to buy back in after i took profits the other day. realised around midday and chased it till it ran to 69c no point after that. kept not getting filled. then it runs to 72.5c -_-

/tilt/

totally no idea what i shud do now. buy when its high cause it might run more or wait till ppl take profits again. cause the sp hasnt exactly been that stable


----------



## condog (20 February 2010)

Market whispers on Goolge news indicate BP might be the announcment.
http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/article207007.ece


----------



## skyQuake (20 February 2010)

actually its a cap raising of 30mil shares at 64c (placement)

Don't think there's a SPP though.

There was a SPP last Sept at 25c though


----------



## condog (22 February 2010)

AZZ good prospects but exp compared to others for now. Im in a waiting pattern on it at the moment....

Will wait to see what it does with the 19.2M it just raised.


----------



## gerkin02 (22 February 2010)

Condog,they have a 9 well programme for this year.

What do you think they will do with the money?

Drill wells perhaps.


----------



## condog (22 February 2010)

gerkin02 said:


> Condog,they have a 9 well programme for this year.
> 
> What do you think they will do with the money?
> 
> Drill wells perhaps.




ITsw the types and location plus per well cost im waiting to see. When they announce the drilling program, i will re-assess. In the mean time enjoy, its up nicely this afternoon.  Best luck to all.


----------



## Slipperz (28 February 2010)

condog said:


> ITsw the types and location plus per well cost im waiting to see. When they announce the drilling program, i will re-assess. In the mean time enjoy, its up nicely this afternoon.  Best luck to all.




Surely some news this week re FD2 cleaned up flow rates and/or spud date for FD3 ?

Hopefully the sophisticated investors who are now onboard after the SPP are in for the drilling program and not out for a weak 10% cash grab. 

Monday's trading will be telling


----------



## gerkin02 (19 March 2010)

Some very interesting share price movement today,up to a high of .82c.

News must be pending or perhaps a please explain from the asx.

All the best.


----------



## pilots (19 March 2010)

Once they start drilling this next lot of wells you will see some REAL movement in the SP, James has not started his race yet. If this keeps up I can see a take over coming our way soon.


----------



## pilots (22 March 2010)

The first of 35 wells is under way, lets see what the SP will be in one year if all the wells are as good as the first one was.


----------



## choppy (26 March 2010)

The real question though is:  Does anyone really know how good the first well is?  Thirty day average production rates would be very helpful.


----------



## pilots (26 March 2010)

Choppy, don't for get that AZZ have two fields in the US. Yes they know how Good the first wells are.


----------



## choppy (7 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Yes they know how Good the first wells are.




If the first Dillworth well is so good, then why aren't they saying?  The January reported production was 2 mmcfg and 1361 bo.


----------



## condog (7 April 2010)

Hi guys i dont currently hold AZZ, but still watch with interest and will hold at some point in time. Still too dear imo, but getting closer to value with time.

My call was right when i got out. I went into two other US shale players, picked up 80% on one and 60% on the other. Not positng this to cross ramp, so have deliberately not named them. but posting it to say i still feel AZZ is an excellent coy, but a bit expensive compared to a few others. 

Having said that AZZ could surge dramatically on anyone of its 2010 wells. Good luck to all holders, looks like a great mid term investment imo, but there are others performing better in the short to medium term at present off smaller mcaps.


----------



## sydneysider (14 April 2010)

There is IMHO a huge disconnect between the price of (U.S.) natural gas and oil at this time and it may have put a top into AZZ pending further discoveries. The use of new technolgies in the U.S. has uncovered massive quantities of gas. Some estimate that it is equivalent to over a hundred year supply at current useage rates. U.S. Gas is currently selling for around $4.00 and the chart formation looks totally "opposite" to the price of oil. 

At some point we start getting into replacement cost of cheap gas for expensive oil. The first area is home heating where you replace heating oil. Barron's has just done a piece on T. Boone Pickens obssession with replacing diesel fuel in transportation with nat gas. I understand that the replacement gas may work out as low as 50 cents a gallon for the nat gas v, diesel prices of +$3.00 a gallon. 

As more and more nat gas is found in the U.S. the inclination will be there for trucking fleets to switch into nat gas trucks. The U.S. trucking fleet consumes massives amounts of diesel fuel. Once each truck converts to nat gas it stays on nat gas. Then oil demand in the U.S. will take a massive hit. 

Repeat this process in other countries where these new technologies can be worked and the process repeats. May be that all the talk of peak oil is very misplaced AND oil stocks sell off.


----------



## Agentm (14 April 2010)

ASX/NEWS RELEASE 1 February 2010

INITIAL PRODUCTION – 15.4 MMCFE/D
18:1 Revenue Equivalency Basis
Project: Yellow Rose
Well: Frances Dilworth No. 2H
Working Interest: 75%
Location: McMullen County, Texas
Operator: San Isidro Development Company (25%)

Antares Energy is thrilled to announce the Initial Production (IP) rate of the Frances Dilworth No. 2H is *790 Bo/d* and* 900 Mcf/d* with an initial flowing tubing pressure of* 4,500 psi on a 22/64” choke*. The well is flowing 53 API gravity oil and 1,300 MBTU/Mcf gas. This equates to a 15.4 Mmcfe/d rate on an 18:1 revenue equivalency basis accounting for the quality of the liquids rich gas.

this is what azz reported to the ASX


this is the ip report as filed with the TRRC


in all seriousness,, i dont get what the AZZ is trying to say..

it doenst even match up with anything that they reported to the ASX with..


----------



## WRONG'UN (14 April 2010)

Hi Agentm
The date on the ASX release is 1 Feb 2010, and the date on the test report is 7 Feb 2010. The choke size on the ASX release is 22/64", and that for the test report is 16/64". It looks like we have the results of two completely separate tests. I'm not competent to interpret the differences in flow rates between the two, particularly in view of the different choke sizes - can you, or anyone else?


----------



## Agentm (15 April 2010)

WRONG'UN said:


> Hi Agentm
> The date on the ASX release is 1 Feb 2010, and the date on the test report is 7 Feb 2010. The choke size on the ASX release is 22/64", and that for the test report is 16/64". It looks like we have the results of two completely separate tests. I'm not competent to interpret the differences in flow rates between the two, particularly in view of the different choke sizes - can you, or anyone else?




the use of hyper inflated ip announcements by people desperate to make an impression on their investors and the like always will make for a reality check later

the likes of the adi jvp refuse to do anything like that, they will announce ip's that are more stabilised and go at great pains to put massive disclaimers on them,, its pointless and damaging not to very frank on them..  

this is how you should attempt to announce one. adi did one at the same time

"The initial production rate going to sales at 0700 hrs on Saturday 30, January (USCST) using a 22/64 choke was 4.39 mmscf/d gas and 1,132 bpd of condensate. The water production rate, from the recovery of frac fluids, was 408 bwpd.

Whilst these initial rates are very encouraging, the following points should be noted:-

• *This is an initial production rate during clean up and is not yet indicative of a short or long term production profile.*
• The well still has considerable fluids to recover from the fracture stimulation operations.
• The well is flowing from approximately 2,200 ft of stimulated Eagle Ford Shale with the remainder of the 4,000 ft horizontal liner isolated and not contributing.
• The well is currently producing through the 7" production casing, with a production tubing string to be installed in due course. "


imho the azz well is nothing spectacular, and if you look at a very low ip of *361 bopd and 1200 psi over 24 hr test* on the well, and compare it to an amazing undisclosed timeframe ip that azz have made public, and with huge fanfare and no disclaimers,  of  rates like *790 Bo/d* and 900 Mcf/d with *an initial flowing tubing pressure of 4,500 psi on a 22/64*” choke.  then i  am sure the shareholders have cause to be concerned and perhaps it may raise a few eyebrows on many...  it sure did for me!

if you look at the eog wells, their karnes county wells all had ip's about 3 times the AZZ one, and darlene, which is a few miles north of the adi acreages had 959 bopd, and if you go further east (as petrohawk has pointed out and also purchased more land on the eastern zones - blackhawk in dewitt) you will find the dewitt gonzales county wells (oil trend wells) all ip around 1500 - 1658 bopd

eog had poor ip's in mcmullen, very encouraging one in lasalle, poorish in atascosia, then karnes and gonzales in the east have been amazing for them with up to 1600 bopd on the ip's

imho the announcement that azz put out was spectacular, but the well isnt..


----------



## Speculator (20 May 2010)

condog said:


> Hi guys i dont currently hold AZZ, but still watch with interest and will hold at some point in time. Still too dear imo, but getting closer to value with time.QUOTE]
> 
> Condog
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryS (20 May 2010)

Hi guys

Agree with speculator have done very well thanks to all your insights. Still have to work, the real boss (wife) won’t let me have a life of leisure yet.

While looking at AZZ,(have held) could you guys have a look also at TXN, also another Eagle Ford Shale player. Have noticed the share price is pulling back.

 A bit like AUT (holding most of portfolio) was over a year ago????


----------



## condog (23 May 2010)

Thanks speculator for your kind words

I hope it all works out for you

AZZ imo has lots of potential

A while back i think it was very much over priced, however with sudden price drop and FD3 numbers out this week, likely at or just before the aGM, i feel its approaching good value. 

75% interest in these eagle ford wells will kick things along pretty quick imo. 

AUT was and is a no brainer, coming off a low market cap. AZZ had got ahead of itself well and truly, but i think now its appraoching value. Fact is though at 75% interest , on well like Morgan for AUt and AZZ will take off.

Not giving advice, but i took a small stake, ready for the well results every 2-4 weeks from here on.

fd3 numbers this week
fd4 surely nearly finished drilling and fraced in a week with results in 2 weeks
fd5 starts drilling in about a week
fd 6- 8 following those

the numbers for Q2 will be better again, and Q3 should be very good.


----------



## condog (23 May 2010)

GaryS said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Agree with speculator have done very well thanks to all your insights. Still have to work, the real boss (wife) won’t let me have a life of leisure yet.
> 
> ...




Gary it has potential, but needs a drilling program and competent drilling partner, before investing in. imo these companies currently drilling and providing the market with new well results every feww weeks are likely to add value far faster.

TXn one to watch for ruture when they have a program or partner, a bit premature yet i think??


----------



## Agentm (2 August 2010)

wow

anyone in azz can breathe easy now

lifeline thrown out.. and a rescue for the investors

2 August 2010

ASX/NEWS RELEASE

UNSOLICITED WRITTEN EXPRESSION OF INTEREST IN ACQUIRING
THE LEASEHOLD INTERESTS OF ANTARES IN MCMULLEN COUNTY
Antares Energy has received a written expression of interest in acquiring the leasehold interests of lands located in McMullen County, Texas. These lands contain both the Yellow Rose and  Bluebonnet projects being in aggregate approximately 24,000 acres as well as the Petrohawk Term Assignment being approximately 9,000 acres.
Antares Energy has met with its long term joint venture partner and operator San Isidro Development Company to discuss the received proposal and its implications. Joint venture meetings were conducted over three days onsite with all options considered inclusive of various land and ownership alternatives as well as operatorship.
Antares Energy and San Isidro Development Company concluded meetings in absolute agreement that the joint venture partnership would proceed to engaging Tudor Pickering Holt & Co – Energy Investment & Merchant Banking, to assist with the process.
Tudor Pickering Holt & Co (TPH) is accepted as the industry leader in this type of transaction with over 80 professionals focused exclusively on energy and having completed an industry leading 33 deals between 2008 and 2010 YTD, representing approximately 35 Billion USD. TPH acted as cofinancial
advisor to Pioneer Natural Resources and Newpek when on 24th June, 2010, Pioneer Natural Resources (NYSE: PXD), along with its partner Newpek LLC, announced that it entered into a $1.315 BN joint venture with Reliance Industries Ltd. (“RIL”) in the Eagle Ford Shale resulting in a 12,000 USD/acre implied valuation.
James Cruickshank
Chairman & CEO


----------



## Slipperz (2 August 2010)

Agentm said:


> wow
> 
> anyone in azz can breathe easy now
> 
> ...




Shareprice on a bit of a rollercoaster this morning.

After the initial burst of buying there's a lot of sellers looking to exit their positions by the look of the depth.

Why do it now given the valuation of the offer is still undisclosed?

I'm in for a swing trade on this news.


----------



## Slipperz (2 August 2010)

Buyers coming in now.

Sellers getting fewer.

We should see a strong close this afternoon


----------



## Slipperz (3 August 2010)

Well I never.

Dow up 220 points overnight, oil up 2 dollars a barrel  majors circling like sharks with their chequebooks for the acreages and AZZ takes a dive.

Thought 65 cents or so might of been on today.

Last thing I expected was red ink.


----------



## Slipperz (6 August 2010)

Interesting stand off in progress at the moment.

Buy depth is well propped with some fair sized orders waiting to get hit while their are no headwinds in the sell queue just a lot of them.

AZZ might not have the most prolific wells in the eagleford but they are in the right place.

And the drilling continues apace this year which is the wildcard, although cash is getting a bit tight.

Those wells will keep pumping away for 20 years and that's why a  major will snap up the acreages and sit on a long term profit as the POO rises.

If the offer wasn't worth considering surely AZZ wouldn't of brought Tudor Pickering Holt & Co into the process?

That implies value above drilling imho .

In plays like this the big boys are always in pricewise and the depth reflects some crafty shoppers browsing about.

News is of great importance


----------



## Slipperz (14 August 2010)

Well I'm still holding on and sitting on a fair loss at this stage.

Being crunching all the well data and although it's not as profilic as some other acreages it is still profitable.

Panic selling on a downtrend seems to be the pattern.

Looking at the well flow data post FD2 the declines are less and the next two wells are going to be longer laterals.

I'm averaging the flow rates at 350 boepd and with FD 2 3 4 5 and 6   producing thats 350*5*7*75 a barrel or $918 750 per week revenue.

Take initial flows into account and AZZ is going to take 12 million a quarter in revenue at 75 a barrel this quarter.

With nine million in the bank all  the pipeline and frac pond infrastructure in place and a 40 day drilling completion rate this looks good to me.

No wonder someone is shopping the acreage

Holding on grimly for news


----------



## rayw (18 August 2010)

The sp seems to be in a fairly solid downward trend. Has anyone got an insight as to why? I would have thought that the prospect of positive news re interset in acerage, would have created upward pressure


----------



## Agentm (18 August 2010)

rayw said:


> The sp seems to be in a fairly solid downward trend. Has anyone got an insight as to why? I would have thought that the prospect of positive news re interset in acerage, would have created upward pressure




the flow rates are real poor rayw

the company pumped up huge ip numbers, then refused to publish 3 monthlys.. so holders were expecting 800 or 1000 bopd where as the wells were actually producing some 350 or less and then declining rapidly.

there is yet to be a commercial well there, the wells will take years to pay themselves off.

if azz is lucky they will be able to drill enough to get a decent price per acre, and maybe salvage some cash back to the holders,,

not sure how the investors at .80 and the cap raising holders in the same region at .80 and recently at .60 are feeling, but my view is that each month the sp is falling away more and more.. its about .37 right now only a short while after a .60 cent cap raising,, pretty scary stuff..

someone told me on another forum to short the share at .80 when i criticised the less than realistic flow rates they put out on the asx as compared to the real flow rates at the rrc.. was great advice really..

most of the small cap oilers have been concerned how badly the investors in the inflated cap raisings would take their losses, and whether it would have a follow on to the other small cap oilers, luckily the others have got their cap raisings off in good time.. but i fail to see where the save will be for azz at this point myself..


----------



## Slipperz (18 August 2010)

rayw said:


> The sp seems to be in a fairly solid downward trend. Has anyone got an insight as to why? I would have thought that the prospect of positive news re interset in acerage, would have created upward pressure




You would think so wouldn't you.

I guess a lot of holders are just taking a loss from buying up in the 70's and 60's and exiting their positions.

Looks like a few stop losses went today but at least the sellers have lightened up by a million or so.

AZZ is a big red line in my portfolio but I'm still in there. 

My guess is a major is shopping the acreages and they have the cash to drill and the time to get the ROI . Even now AZZ is pumping nearly 1mm a month on five wells that cost 25 mm. So it's a two year payback.

For a major with deep pockets they'll just keep backing the tankers up for two years until it's cash .

The way the SP is tanking a complete takeover is on the cards.

How much are they willing to pay I wonder?


----------



## rayw (19 August 2010)

Thanks Agentm and Slipperz. I appreciate your insight into these small oilers. Have followed both of you across a number of small caps...AUT & ADI and appreciate your input. Finding it hard to take the hit on AZZ, will probably wait for an announcement on the acerage hoping for a kick up in sp to reduce the pain.


----------



## whelan (19 August 2010)

I have been hit rather hard by this one rayw and like you are waiting eagerly for some positive news.I,m not prepared to take a loss yet,still living in hope.


----------



## Agentm (19 August 2010)

no probs rayw

my views are just my own,  and always dyor..

i never believed the ips that azz posted (and many on the HC threads really went to town on the ip's)  

when adi posted ip's they posted huge disclaimers to never expect those figures to be the sustained flow rates, and to wait for the 60 and 90 day flow rates before judging a well..

azz would not disclose the 60 and 90 rates, only in their quarterlies.

i posted them on HC for many to see that the rates were not anything like the ip rates, and it demonstrated the lack of flow these oil regions have. i received a backlash for doing so.. but imho the rrc figures are beyond reproach.. 

eog is using lift as i pointed out many times, so when your investing into the oil regions of the eagleford, expect low rates of return, high costs, and you have to be capitalised..

it doesnt mean the economics are not entirely bad, it just means that when a region like this is getting $2500 an acre for leasing atm, and on short leases of 3 years, you have to have real deep pockets, and be real clever in securing the acreages, or face some staggering cost overruns.

many small caps in the eagleford have bitten off more than they can chew, thats for sure..

if your wells are not going to pay back in months, and then take years to pay back, then your also in deep trouble if your running on empty with capital.

another issue that is facing all the eagleford players is the recent activity of really chocking back the wells. many have to do this.. and that increase the pay back threshold from months to years..  so again any small cap without funds must be thinking hard on how they can achieve a return,, the modelling is changing, and challenging, and if you throw in to the equation the threat of oil prices going lower and lower, eventually the model is no longer economic.

azz have not nailed fast completions yet, and imho they are struggling with the fracs. still in a very early learning curve,  by putting all their eggs into one basket and signing onto one driller, they are restricting themselves also in terms of not allowing the opportunity for better drillers to be used in the leases..

my view on azz is they are very much in trouble in terms of making a profit in the play, with high costs, increasing lease costs and very slow returns from the wells.  that becomes very problematic for investors to be enthused, and imho the results of that is being reflected in the sp right now.

i agree that a buy out of the leases is probably the earliest and best possible way to get any good return for the investment.   but when your backs up against the wall you have little time and latitude in negotiations.. 

all imho and dyor..


----------



## rayw (19 August 2010)

Thanks Agent. Spot on with the 60/90 day flow rates and the drilling capability. In my opinion Hillcorp are the making of the AUT/EKA/AWE play, but I guess their acerage is a lot sweeter as well. I thought the ADI board were very clear with their announcements and its not that AZZ are not, perhaps there isn't as much detail and one needs to look deeper. A lesson to be learnt. The next month or 2 are going to be an interesting ride with AZZ. Thanks again.


----------



## Slipperz (19 August 2010)

Agentm said:


> no probs rayw
> 
> my views are just my own,  and always dyor..
> 
> ...




Struggling with the fracs is an understatement IMHO. I think that is the essence of the problem here. 

The oil is there it's just not flowing fast enough to the wellhead to be economically attractive to a small operator.

However enough wells are in production to sustain a 40 day drill completion rate FD7 is on track for  geotechnical wirelogging info to help the frac crews and in the background someone has a bid in on the acreages and/or the entire company.

Trading halts can happen any day of the week...these guys are possibly creating one as we speak http://www.tudorpickering.com/


----------



## Slipperz (26 August 2010)

New top twenty


As of the 29/07/2010


Twenty Largest 
Shareholders	Number of 
Shares	% of Issued 
Shares	
1	Citicorp Nominees PL	36,771,958	12.28%	
2	HSBC Nominees Aust Ltd	35,777,511	11.95%	
3	National Nominees Ltd	12,417,709	4.15%	
4	Yandal Investments Ltd	12,200,000	4.08%	
5	J P Morgan Nominees Aust Ltd	11,104,960 3.71%	
6	James Cruickshank	9,173,333	3.06%	
7	Link Traders Aust PL	6,143,864	2.05%	
8	Collin A Mackellar	4,675,000	1.56%	
9	ANZ Nominees Ltd	4,438,430	1.48%	
10	Rodney Alexander Shea	4,073,000	1.36%	
11	Essential Faith PL	3,537,500	1.18%	
12	Tangled Blue Investments PL	2,861,255 0.96%	
13	Mark Clohessy	 2,715,000	0.91%	
14	Johjam PL	 2,490,000	0.83%	
15	Merrill Lynch Aust Nominees PL	2,367,298 0.79%	
16	Takhar Jaswinder	1,902,009	0.63%	
17	Ingrid Miriam Seton	1,830,000	0.61%	
18	Howard McLaughlin	1,775,500	0.59%	
19	Vivienne F MacMahon	1,600,000	0.53%	
20	Jonathan B Kerr-Sheppar 1,570,000 0.52%	
Totals	159,424,327	53.23%	

AS AT 25 AUGUST 2010

Twenty Largest 
Shareholders	Number of 
Shares	% of Issued 
Shares	
1	Citicorp Nominees PL	35,732,498	11.94% 
- 1,039,460 Shares	

2	HSBC Nominees Aust Ltd	33,694,597	11.26%
- 2,082,914 Shares	

3	Yandal Investments Ltd
12,200,000	4.08%	

4	James Cruickshank
9,173,333	3.06%	

5	National Nominees Ltd
8,697,387	2.91%
- 3,720,322 Shares	

6	Brispot Nominees PL
4,997,000	1.67%	

7	Link Enterprises International
4,795,864	1.60%
- 1,348,000 Shares	

8	ANZ Nominees Ltd
4,708,490	1.57%
+ 270,060 Shares	

9	Collin A MacKellar
4,675,000	1.56%	

10	Rodney Alexander Shea	4,073,000	1.36%	

11	Essential Faith PL	3,537,500	1.18%	

12	JP Morgan Nominees Aust Ltd
3,468,808	1.16%
- 7,636,152 Shares	

13	B L & V R D Williams
3,000,000	1.00%	

14	Tangled Blue Investments PL
2,861,255	0.96%	

15	Mark Clohessy
2,715,000	0.91%	

16	Johjam PL
2,490,000	0.83%	

17	Merrill Lynch Aust Nominees PL
2,357,224	0.79%
-10,074 Shares	
18	Takhar Jaswinder
2,236,384	0.75%
+ 334,375 Shares	

19	Ingrid Miriam Seton
1,830,000	0.61%	

20	Howard McLaughlin
1,775,500	0.59%	

Totals	149,018,840	49.79%
- 10,407,487 Shares	

Depth seems to have reversed and a nice 15% kick up today, i think we have seen the bottom.

What happens next?

Management have taken a good step in wirelogging the entire shale and obtaining porosity and resistance data before they frac FD5 6 and 7.

The question is will they do so before the acreage offer is finalised? I guess they can't wait forever it's three wells of revenue waiting to be tapped.

Bit of a chess game .... who's going to make the next move


----------



## Slipperz (30 August 2010)

Whoa! We're up and running now.

2 million buyers to 36 cents make 40 look pretty comfortable buying.

Glad to see the relentless selling has finally finished. The big boys are reweighted.

And now we wait for the news......


----------



## Slipperz (1 September 2010)

looks like someone thinks the news is going to be good. That's one big buyer right there!


----------



## Agentm (1 September 2010)

slipperz

i think you need to calm down a tad on this one..

the bid was pulled just as quick as it went up..

i have seen huge bids pulled on these oilers..

re the wirelines on the well, thats just normal in all operations, you dont frac a well blind.

just sit back and wait for the bid price from the buyer, if they get that over the line then its a huge save for azz, if it fails, then its time for it to find a new low.

imho it will possibly be better than the recent prices we see atm..

i have disclosed plenty of times why i wouldnt buy this share, but for those holding imho theres even money it may hold its present value or get a little more.. 

biggest concern is how long the oil price remains contrived and out of contact with fundamentals, and whether they can get any sort of commercial flow out of at least one completion, the rock there is obviously far to complex for them to make success of it, but with all of the regions, once you crack it, then you get a reward..


----------



## Slipperz (1 September 2010)

Agentm said:


> slipperz
> 
> i think you need to calm down a tad on this one..
> 
> ...




 Calm down ? I'm on my fourth espresso already and the markets open in a hour :

There's money to be made here !

Your comments however are duly noted. 

here's hoping they can get it right


----------



## Agentm (1 September 2010)

Slipperz said:


> Calm down ? I'm on my fourth espresso already and the markets open in a hour :
> 
> There's money to be made here !
> 
> ...




lol

there is a lot of issued shares in the wrong zone atm.. and i hope that the millions that are out of the money actually get back in if any decent offer arrives, or the outcome for azz holders will be disastrous..

best of luck with your holdings there.. (still 95% in cash atm myself for obvious reasons)


----------



## Slipperz (5 September 2010)

Speaking of cash I thought I'd crunch a few numbers from the production report in the latest quarterly. 

Now seeing as FD3 and 4 are still to report 90 day production figures ( which btw must be due out soon) I thought I'd use FD2 aka first the worst.




Feel free to corrrect me if i'm wrong here but here's my take on our first well..

7 x 525 x 75 =   $275 625
7 x 464 x 75 =   $243 600
14 x 387 x 75 = $406 350

First month production earns $925 575 payback


30 x 305 x 75 = $686 250  for the second month

30 x 260 x 75 = $585 000 for the third month.


One quarter of IP gives a payback of $2 196 825 from a well cost of around five million leaving $2 803 175 to payback at a rate of say 250 barrels a day or $18 750 a day. 

2 803 175/ 18 750 is 149.95 days or almost exactly 5 months.

So FD2 our worst and least productive well is turning a profit in 8 months.


----------



## Slipperz (6 September 2010)

Haven't seen this data posted anywhere so thought i'd post it up. Amazingly low well completion rate in July. 

Are they all on summer holiday?

I thought it was a drilling frenzy on the eagleford 

http://www.p2energysolutions.com/newsroom/tobin-trends/2010/august/shale-play-well-data/eagle-ford-shale

Nice to see AZZ quietly ticking upwards again today. 

Hopefully this weeks news will be good......


----------



## rcm617 (9 September 2010)

Slipperz said:


> Speaking of cash I thought I'd crunch a few numbers from the production report in the latest quarterly.
> 
> Now seeing as FD3 and 4 are still to report 90 day production figures ( which btw must be due out soon) I thought I'd use FD2 aka first the worst.
> View attachment 38735
> ...




Payback in the first 90 days 
90*260*75 = $1,755,000
If you take the first 60 days production from the first ninety days production, it will give you production of 170 bopd for the third month, so optimistically an average of 150bopd for the rest of the first year. 
275*150*75 = $3,093,750

Total for year = $4,848750


----------



## Slipperz (13 September 2010)

rcm617 said:


> Payback in the first 90 days
> 90*260*75 = $1,755,000
> If you take the first 60 days production from the first ninety days production, it will give you production of 170 bopd for the third month, so optimistically an average of 150bopd for the rest of the first year.
> 275*150*75 = $3,093,750
> ...




LOL Couldn't see the forest for the trees with that effort could I. 

Not my best research effort but I kinda had a feeling I was going a bit high there with my numbers.

Nice little run this afternoon, with the POO heading North there's only one way for the price to go I guess.


----------



## Fishbones (22 December 2010)

*AZZ Antares Energy*

Hi everyone,
Can anyone tell me what am I missing re: AZZ

*their market cap is approx 120 mil.
*they sold one of its tenaments for 200mil. ( AZZ entitled to 180 mil)so cash in the bank at approx 60c a share and azz is trading at around 39c ie at the discount of 21c per share or approx 60%.....this is exlcuding thair other oil producing assets
*azz is undergoing 20 mil share buy back

AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE ???


----------



## curryinahurry (24 December 2010)

*Re: AZZ Antares Energy*



Fishbones said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone tell me what am I missing re: AZZ
> 
> *their market cap is approx 120 mil.
> ...



AZZ share of cash is around $156m. They may also have a tax liability on the sale in the US unless they acquire similar assets & get roll over relief. However AZZ would also have a tax liability in Australia. Not sure how much - depends on the cost base of the assets sold.
You are right AZZ is undervalued at the moment specially taking into account that they curently hold a quality tenament (albeit much much smaller than what was sold) and the share buy back supports "undervalued" theory.
The market is cautious and will only react positively on the quality (and stage of advancement) of assets that will be acquired in the "near" future.
Just by the by AZZ's poor quality of information releases also does not help. I've been a very long holder and will continue to hold,
Please dyor as this is not investment advise.


----------



## docmob (4 April 2011)

*Re: AZZ Antares Energy*

All,

Australians should pay careful attention to the US Foreign Investment in Real Property Tax Act 1980 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Investment_in_Real_Property_Tax_Act  ) This tax stands outside the US-Australia tax treaty and requires that when an Australian company sells its US oil and gas interests, a punitive tax be paid to the US Internal Revenue Service.  The FIRPTA tax is typically 10% of the purchase price and this sum can not be set off under the tax treaty.  

The tax was intiially put in place to prevent foreign companies with a US subsidiary which ownsfarmland from selling that land at a gain by selling the shares in the offshore company to another foreign interest 

The tax is enlivened and should be withheld from the foreign shareholders when a US buyer buys the real property interests (defined by the US Internal Revenue Code) include oil and gas wells, and mines.

It is worth taking 10% off the top of the value of any ASX resource company with more than 50% of its assets in the United States, because when a US buyer makes the purchase they are bound to withhold 10% of the purchase price.

Best,

Docmob


----------



## kingcarmleo (4 April 2011)

Payback period is looking fine as long as economic conditions stay the same.


----------



## pilots (12 October 2012)

kingcarmleo said:


> Payback period is looking fine as long as economic conditions stay the same.




At long last it has started to move, about time, looks good the number of holes they plan to drill this year.


----------



## brettc4 (14 October 2012)

After a very shallow uptrend since 2011, we have had a very step run up over the last 6 weeks.
I expect a retracement before it goes much higher.
A successful test of $0.54 would be encouraging.


----------



## tradernor (22 June 2014)

The problem here is the debt. The company has high debt compared to its EBITDA. I think this is what the company has to solve in cooperation with its biggest shareholder.


----------



## tradernor (23 June 2014)

According to the latest quarterly report, AZZ had $58.5 million in bank debt from Macquarie Bank.
This is too much because the quarterly cash flow for the first quarter of 2014 was less than $1 million. The company cannot handle its debt with this low cash flow.


http://www.antaresenergy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/2014-04-30-Quarterly-ASX.pdf


----------



## System (6 June 2018)

On June 6th, 2018, Antares Energy Limited (AZZ) changed its name and ASX code to Big Star Energy Limited (BNL).


----------



## greggles (3 September 2019)

Big Star Energy coming back to life recently following the announcement dated 22 August where it informed the market that it had completed the acquisition of the Enterprise helium prospect, situated in the Four Corners States area, which is defined as consisting of the southwestern corner of Colorado, southeastern corner of Utah, northeastern corner of Arizona, and northwestern corner of New Mexico.

The initial lease of 1,800 gross acres is for an initial term of 5years, with an option to renew for a further 5 years,and a 12.5% royalty. It does not include any minimum work commitments. Big Star has 100% working interest in the lease and is the operator. The Company is seeking to lease the remainder of the mineral rights at the Enterprise prospect on the same terms.

On 29 August BNL announced that helium soil gas sampling at the Enterprise prospect was complete.

Today the company released a follow-up announcement stating that the laboratory has confirmed that 187 of the 188 helium soil gas samples taken have recorded helium at greater than atmospheric levels (5.24ppm) of which 167 returned between 10-100% above normal atmospheric levels.

As a result of today's announcement the BNL share price has spiked 33.3% to 1.6c on volume of over 78 million shares. However, since 22 August it has risen from 0.5c to 1.6c. Market cap is still only $7 million.

Just a heads up for those who may be interested.


----------



## System (12 May 2020)

On May 12th, 2020, Big Star Energy Limited changed its name to Big Star Helium Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2020)

_*Helium Market Outlook *_



> It’s a challenging time for all of us but it’s also one of opportunity with the helium market itself being relatively resilient to COVID-19 related effects. After a sustained period of 10-15% critical shortage in helium supply prior to COVID-19, there has been reduced short-term demand in sectors such as party balloons and diving gas. However, demand still continues in critical applications including health (MRI, Heliox), military, computing and communications.






> Conversely, there is also some helium supply disruption resulting from low natural gas prices and a worldwide LNG glut.  Demand and pricing of natural gas and LNG is a key factor in helium supply – the vast majority of both current helium supply and forecast new helium supplies are byproducts of hydrocarbon production.



Aim is to drill in the historical Model Dome helium field in Colorado.
- secured new acreage in recent auctions
- planned drilling likely to be cheaper because of rig availability

Covid-19 has changed the market somewhat; prior to this, there was a perceived shortage emerging
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/21/helium-shortage-why-the-worlds-supply-is-drying-up.html


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (27 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _*Helium Market Outlook *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some exposure to helium, might be good for the portfolio 





https://www.bluestarhelium.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/6980955.pdf


----------



## greggles (31 August 2020)

I'm picking BNL for the September competition purely based on price action. It's gone from 1.5c to 2.6c in the last week but today it really took off, finishing on its high with plenty of volume at the close.

No announcements in the last few weeks and I can't seem to figure out from recent announcements whether one is due. Not quite sure what's going on but I am hoping that what we have been seeing this week is a sign of a leaky ship and that a surprise announcement is coming this week.


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

greggles said:


> I'm picking BNL for the September competition purely based on price action. It's gone from 1.5c to 2.6c in the last week but today it really took off,




Its gone ballistic .... Good luck Greg


----------



## Cam019 (3 September 2020)

Longer term...






Shorter term...


----------



## aus_trader (15 September 2021)

There hasn't been any posts on this stock since around this time last year. Just noticed it's pushing through short term resistance towards intermediate resistance...






Haven't come across Helium stocks, so this one looks interesting.

Don't know much about this gas other than coming across it when filling up balloons with Helium gas for parties etc.🎈

On the other hand done a bit of research into it's periodic table neighbour Hydrogen, which is in the green energy space and I have an asx hydrogen play in the speculative portfolio.


----------



## againsthegrain (15 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> There hasn't been any posts on this stock since around this time last year. Just noticed it's pushing through short term resistance towards intermediate resistance...
> 
> View attachment 130322
> 
> ...




Helium has became quiet rare and in demand the last few years, also good chances hydrogen also pops up around helium and the other way around. 

I think hydrogen has a big future in the green energy sector and joining the dots I am quiet convinced Twiggy is working hard on it to start making green iron. 

Look into glv if you are interested in hydrogen it is also a interesting time on that one


----------



## aus_trader (15 September 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> I think hydrogen has a big future in the green energy sector and joining the dots I am quiet convinced Twiggy is working hard on it to start making green iron.



Yeah, he's a visionary and good at getting into early stages of future plays that could transform into something significant. Also I think he is smart to divest beyond his Iron Ore fortunes.🤓

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2022)

_Drilling update; love the last para._

Drilling of the first Galactica/Pegasus exploratory water well, JXSN#1, has been completed. Laboratory analysis of gas encountered while drilling is underway. The Company plans to provide a further update after initial evaluation of all data from the well is complete.

The second exploratory water well, JXSN#2, has been drilled and cased above the Lyons formation. The well will be drilling ahead later this week.

Drilling of the third exploratory water well, JXSN#3, is expected to commence promptly after completion of JXSN#2, with Blue Star personnel at the well location collecting and evaluating data.

Additionally, a rancher with a relatively deep (for the area) existing water well approximately 6.5 miles north of JXSN#2 has allowed Blue Star to run a suite of wireline logs in the well. The log data has provided valuable stratigraphic and depth information helping to better define Lyons formation prospects in the Galactica and Pegasus area.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Blue Star Helium (ASX:BNL) confirms high concentration helium discovery at Galactica/Pegasus
					

Blue Star Helium (ASX:BNL) has confirmed high concentration helium discovery well, JXSN#4 on its Galactica/Pegasus prospect in Las Animas County, Colorado.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Blue Star Helium (BNL) has confirmed a high concentration helium discovery at the JXSN#4 discovery well in its Galactica/Pegasus prospect in Las Animas County, Colorado.

The company has confirmed a 233.5 feet gas column with 133.5 feet of net pay across the upper and lower Lyons at JXSN#4.


----------

